# Sondage - 38 ou 42mm ? Sport ou Watch ?



## dani31 (10 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme beaucoup d'entre vous j'ai regardé la keynote hier, et quelle ne fut ma surprise (désagréable), de constater que celle que je voulais était tout simplement HORS DE PRIX, je voulais celle à maillons.

A plus de 1000 euros la montre, je dis non, surtout qu'à mes yeux ce n'est pas une montre mais un smartphone au poignet, franchement ce positionnement tarifaire est incompréhensible, on ne parle pas d'une vraie montre où il y a une vraie mécanique et où la valeur ne baissera pas, du moins pour une montre haut de gamme, mais d'une simple montre électronique qui sera bien vite obsolète et qui se décôtera très vite, surtout avec l'arrivée de la 2, à ce propos j'espère bien qu'ils ne renouvelleront pas ce produit tous les ans comme les iPhone et iPad, là on parle d'un objet qui s'apparente à un bijou, et un bijou on ne le renouvelle pas tous les ans, un prix pareil pour une montre "has been" dans un an, alors là ce serait du réel foutage de gueule !

Malgré tout je dois bien avouer qu'elle me tente, je suis assez séduit par le fait de moins sortir mon iPhone de la poche à la moindre notification, et puis elle est belle faut bien l'avouer.

Je revois donc malheureusement, comme beaucoup d'entre vous je suppose, mes prétentions à la baisse, j'hésite maintenant entre deux tailles, 38mm ou 42mm, sachant que je suis un homme et que mon poignet fait 170mm de diamètre, j'ai peur que 42 fasse un peu trop grand, et au contraire la 38 j'ai peur qu'elle soit un poil trop petite, mais ne vaut-il mieux pas qu'elle soit un poil petite ? Ça gagnerait surement en élégance par rapport à quelque chose de plus "mastoc".

J'ai regardé ce matin une vidéo de 01net, où nos François Sorel et Jérome Colombain prennent le raccourci de dire : 38mm pour les femmes, 42mm pour les hommes, pour moi c'est plus complexe que ça, je pense qu'on doit plus se fier à la taille de nos poignets, à notre gabarit, et puis tout simplement à nos gouts personnels.

Voilà pourquoi j'ai ouvert ce sondage, merci de bien vouloir nous préciser si vous êtes un homme ou une femme et aussi le diamètre de votre poignet ;-)


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2015)

Je ne compte pas la prendre (je suis plus tenté par la Pebble) mais si je devais en choisi une, ce serait peut être la version 38mm avec un bracelet sport blanc, car je n'aime les bracelets métal qui tirent le poiles 

Ensuite, je suis un homme et mon tout de poignet, je n'en ai aucune idée, désolée.


----------



## dani31 (10 Mars 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne compte pas la prendre (je suis plus tenté par la Pebble) mais si je devais en choisi une, ce serait peut être la version 38mm avec un bracelet sport blanc, car je n'aime les bracelets métal qui tirent le poiles
> 
> Ensuite, je suis un homme et mon tout de poignet, je n'en ai aucune idée, désolée.



Merci Gwen, si à l'occasion tu pouvais prendre ton tour de poignet...
Par curiosité pourquoi préférerais-tu 38mm ?


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2015)

Si c'était moi, je prendrais une watch 38mm avec le bracelet cuir rose pâle. Superbe 

ps: je suis une nana, et aucune idée de mon tour de poignet. Taille moyenne je dirais !?


----------



## dani31 (10 Mars 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Si c'était moi, je prendrais une watch 38mm avec le bracelet cuir rose pâle. Superbe
> 
> ps: je suis une nana, et aucune idée de mon tour de poignet. Taille moyenne je dirais !?



Prend un mètre de couturier, ou à défaut un mètre tout court, et fais le tour de ton poignet à l'endroit où tu mets ta montre, et viens nous le communiquer 

Effectivement je suis allé voir le modèle rose pâle, il est vraiment très beau pour une fille.


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2015)

Oui, si je n'ai que ça à faire....... et que j'y pense.


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2015)

dani31 a dit:


> Par curiosité pourquoi préférerais-tu 38mm ?



Ah oui, j'ai oublié de préciser. En fait, je ne pense pas que cet objet nécessité d'être trop grand et je préfère une montre discrète au poignet qu'un gros truc "pour me la péter". Il faut que ça rentre facilement sous la marche de la chemise et ne se cogne pas partout du fait de la taille.

Et puis, on économise 50€ au passage pour un produit que j'estime jetable même si Apple dit que l'on pourra changer la batterie.


----------



## dani31 (10 Mars 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Ah oui, j'ai oublié de préciser. En fait, je ne pense pas que cet objet nécessité d'être trop grand et je préfère une montre discrète au poignet qu'un gros truc "pour me la péter". Il faut que ça rentre facilement sous la marche de la chemise et ne se cogne pas partout du fait de la taille.
> 
> Et puis, on économise 50€ au passage pour un produit que j'estime jetable même si Apple dit que l'on pourra changer la batterie.



Merci pour ta précision, tu peux prendre ton tour de poignet que je compare par rapport au miens ?

Merci encore.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne compte pas la prendre (je suis plus tenté par la Pebble) mais si je devais en choisi une, ce serait peut être la version 38mm avec un bracelet sport blanc, car je n'aime les bracelets métal qui tirent le poiles
> 
> Ensuite, *je suis un homme* et mon tout de poignet, je n'en ai aucune idée, *désolée*.


----------



## Maximei (10 Mars 2015)

Personnellement, je pense partir sur un Apple Watch 38 mm avec un bracelet sport blanc/cuir camel à boucle moderne ! J'ai dernièrement mesuré mon poignet et il fait 170 mm ! De toute manière, je compte passer quelques minutes (heures ?) pour tester les différents bracelets et tailles lorsqu'elle sera disponible en boutique pour être sur et certain de mon choix !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

J'ai voté 38mm sport , mais a vérifié si je venais a faire un achat


----------



## Vanton (11 Mars 2015)

Maximei a dit:


> Personnellement, je pense partir sur un Apple Watch 38 mm avec un bracelet sport blanc/cuir camel à boucle moderne ! J'ai dernièrement mesuré mon poignet et il fait 170 mm ! De toute manière, je compte passer quelques minutes (heures ?) pour tester les différents bracelets et tailles lorsqu'elle sera disponible en boutique pour être sur et certain de mon choix !



J'ai dans l'idée que la boucle moderne est plutôt prévue pour les femmes hein... C'est le seul modèle qui est dispo en rose, en Watch classique et en Edition. Et il est limité aux boitiers 38mm. C'est d'ailleurs le seul bracelet à ne pas être dispo en 42mm... Après chacun fait comme il veut, mais compte tenu du prix de cette montre, je préfère prévenir...


----------



## Vanton (11 Mars 2015)

Et je pense que cette page pourrait aider pas mal de monde :

http://store.apple.com/Catalog/regional/amr/pdf/static/pdf/content/Watch_Sizing_Guide.pdf

Apple y indique toutes les tailles de bracelet par taille de boitier (parce que oui il y a deux tailles de boitier, mais il faut aussi déterminer sa taille de bracelet et certains sont dispos en 3 tailles) 

Moi la "bonne surprise" c'est que mon tout petit poignet de 16cm fait de moi une femme si j'écoute Apple...  J'ai toujours eu conscience d'être très mince, ça n'est qu'une confirmation de plus... Et du coup je suis un peu embêté. Le modèle qui m'a séduit, à la seconde même où je l'ai vu durant la vidéo de révélation de la montre pendant la keynote de septembre, c'est le bracelet cuir matelassé bleu électrique. Et il n'est dispo qu'en 42mm (et il est bien plus cher que je ne l'espérais, au passage...). Le bracelet est dispo en M, et m'irait à priori. Mais j'ai peur qu'elle fasse énorme sur mon poignet... Et je m'interroge sur la durabilité du cuir. Je me rabattrais sur une milanaise 38mm si la 42mm est trop grande. Ou éventuellement sur une Watch Sport noire basique si les premiers vrais tests ne sont pas très bons, histoire de limiter la casse. 

Du coup je vais attendre de pouvoir les essayer aussi pour déterminer si je préfère 38 ou 42mm. L'app Apple Store permet aussi d'affiche une image des deux boitiers à taille réelle, pour se faire un semblant d'idée.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2015)

La 42mm sur un poignet de 160mm...Oublie !
Part sur la 38 mm avec bracelet élastomère. Des bracelets et adaptateurs autres que ceux d'Apple arrivent et il y en aura beaucoup !


----------



## Vanton (11 Mars 2015)

J'ai du mal avec les accessoires tiers... J'ai un côté monomaniaque [emoji1] 

Ça sera des bracelets Apple ou rien. 

Sinon, Apple a rendu tous les bracelets 42mm compatibles avec des poignets de 15cm dans le pire des cas. Le bracelet à maillons métalliques descend même à 14cm, tout comme les bracelets sport. Donc techniquement c'est possible pour moi avec mes 16cm de les porter confortablement. Après c'est l'aspect esthétique qui me préoccupe... 

Et le 42mm est mieux proportionné et aura sans doute plus de batterie et j'avoue que ça me titille... Bref faudra tester


----------



## dani31 (11 Mars 2015)

De ce que je vois la 38mm a plus de succès que la 42, je vais partir aussi sur une 38, mon poignet fait 175, je trouve qu'au dessus ça ferait mastoc et pas élégant


----------



## eX0 (11 Mars 2015)

dani31 a dit:


> De ce que je vois la 38mm a plus de succès que la 42, je vais partir aussi sur une 38, mon poignet fait 175, je trouve qu'au dessus ça ferait mastoc et pas élégant



C est surtout une question de morphologie.
Avec mes 1,96m et 102kg, ce sera comme d habitude, payer plus cher pour avoir à ma taille :/


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

eX0 a dit:


> C est surtout une question de morphologie.
> Avec mes 1,96m et 102kg, ce sera comme d habitude, payer plus cher pour avoir à ma taille :/



Pas trop normal !!


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2015)

Soyons pragmatique:
Tour de poignet = 170 mm mais largeur poignet = 55 mm
Largeur 38 mm = 38 mm + 10 mm (accroche des bracelets) = 48 mm
Largeur 42 mm = 42 mm + 10 mm = 52 mm.
En clair: La 42 mm prendra quasiment toute la largeur du poignet (pensez à la courbure des bracelets)... Trouvez vous ça esthétique ? Moi pas ! A mon sens la 42 mm est acceptable au dessus d'un tour de poignet > 185 mm.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2015)

Bon, tour de poignet 18 cm. Je viens de vérifier.

Et en plus, avec une fausse Apple Watch de 42 que je viens de tester, je trouve ça trop gros en effet.


----------



## dani31 (12 Mars 2015)

J'ai testé aussi avec un patron que j'ai réalisé, 42 c'est trop gros, ça fait vraiment mastoc.

En plus 42 c'est sans compter les passants en haut et en bas de la montre pour le bracelet, non ce sera 38 pour moi.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

Pour un poignet de 180  , la 42  passe facilement , je viens de mesurer ma montre que je porte et elle fais 45


----------



## Maximei (12 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai dans l'idée que la boucle moderne est plutôt prévue pour les femmes hein... C'est le seul modèle qui est dispo en rose, en Watch classique et en Edition. Et il est limité aux boitiers 38mm. C'est d'ailleurs le seul bracelet à ne pas être dispo en 42mm... Après chacun fait comme il veut, mais compte tenu du prix de cette montre, je préfère prévenir...



Je sais que cela peut faire féminin, j'attend donc pour le coup de la voir en vrai  De toute manière, je pense la prendre en 38 mm avec un bracelet Sport et attendre de voir les différents retour sur la qualité des bracelets pour me décider ! Si la qualité du cuir utilisé semble supérieur à celle des coques des iPhones, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est un objet porté toute la journée en contact avec la peau et la transpiration. J'attend aussi et surtout de voir les bracelets tierces qui auront la norme MFi (ou MFaw) afin d'avoir une palette de choix plus vaste. C'est quand même un des grands arguments de vente donc j'espère qu'Apple fera en sorte de proposer d'autres bracelets que les siens et avec des normes spécifiques !


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2015)

Je passe la journée à me laver les mains... J'avoue que je suis un peu préoccupé par la durabilité des bracelets cuir (fort chers)


----------



## dani31 (12 Mars 2015)

Alors du coup après avoir essayé avec les patrons présents ici, je trouve que la 42 m'irait mieux finalement, et mon poignet pour rappel fait 17cm...

Faites le test et dites-moi, n'oubliez pas d'imprimer le PDF à 100% surtout.

http://igen.digidip.net/visit?url=http://exactfitnessapps.com/try-it-on-apple-watch-sizing-guide.html

J'ai imprimé le "Milanese Loop".

C'est pas facile dis donc !!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

pas  photo , ma montre Festina fait 45 cm pour mon poignet de 180 
donc si je devait acheter , je prendrais la 42mm


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mars 2015)

Pour moi ça sera la 42mm, pour une raison très simple: l'autonomie... Plus grande plus de batterie (marqué sur le site d'Apple...). Du coup le débat est clos pour moi...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour moi ça sera la 42mm, pour une raison très simple: l'autonomie... Plus grande plus de batterie (marqué sur le site d'Apple...). Du coup le débat est clos pour moi...



Encore que l'écart d'autonomie entre les deux modeles n'est pas précisé


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mars 2015)

Je ne sais pas s'il y a relation et si oui dans quelle proportion mais si la montre est plus petite et donc la batterie plus petite l'affichage l'est aussi...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

Je doute de cette info ??


----------



## Vanton (16 Mars 2015)

Il a été dit sur je ne sais plus quel site que l'autonomie donnée concernait la plus petite des montres. 

Mais en effet on ne sait pas à quoi s'attendre avec la 42mm, qui aura certes une plus grosse batterie mais aussi un plus grand écran plus gourmand. On a vu avec l'iPhone que ça s'équilibrait plutôt bien, le gigantesque 6+ ayant une autonomie énorme. Mais sur ces montres la différence de taille n'est pas aussi impressionnante alors la différence d'autonomie ne sera peut être que très faible ?


----------



## okeeb (16 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, 
je pense qu'il y a vraiment peu de chances que la 42 fasse des merveilles côté autonomie, ce type de montre tombant systématiquement dans l'écueil de vouloir tout faire avec un écran couleur grandiose, de fonctions en veux tu en voilà, mais en perdant de vue le but premier de l'objet, à savoir donner l'heure en permanence. 
Utilisateur d'une pebble depuis le premier jour, je m'amuse encore aujourd'hui en apercevant mes collègues "réveiller" leur tocante pour voir l'heure où la ranger en fin d'après midi car elle est séchée...
La charrue a atterri avant les boeufs ; la technologie n'est pas prête pour ce qui est de l'alimentation électrique des wearables. Seuls ceux qui l'ont compris et conçu leur produit autour comme pebble accouchent d'un produit cohérent. Les autres tentent de noyer le poisson jusqu'à la commercialisation, mais apple n'est pas différent des autres : designer hors pair et excellent sélectionneur de technologies à implémenter dans ses produits, il ne peut cependant pas intégrer quelque chose qui n'existe pas. Pebble ne s'en est tenu qu'aux notifications, à un écran judicieusement choisi, et finalement, 8 jours d'autonomie et l'heure en permanence... tout est là. 
Comme tous ceux qui aiment les produits Apple, j'espérais qu'ils nous sortiraient du chapeau au dernier moment un truc extraordinaire, mais finalement, qu'à donc cette watch de plus ? Un écran grandiose, un os excellent et un marketing d'enfer. Mais elle ne donne l'heure que 12 à 18h par jour, coûte l'équivalent d'un garde-temps de qualité bien supérieure, et durera forcément moins longtemps, ne serait ce qu'a force de recharger la batterie toutes les 18 à 24h, ce qui grosso modo la tuera en 2 à 4 ans...

Okeeb.


----------



## Vanton (16 Mars 2015)

En mode heure uniquement elle tient trois jours mais on est d'accord ça reste pas génial... 

Cela dit je trouve que les défauts de l'Apple watch ne font pas pour autant de la Pebble un bon produit...

D'ailleurs j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'aura qui l'entoure. Le côté low tech du produit me repousse fortement... Elle fait très cheap.


----------



## Vanton (16 Mars 2015)

Oups doublon


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (16 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je vais vous faire un peu rire je pense. Pour me rendre compte de la chose, j'ai imprimé les deux patrons de 38 et 42mm taille réelle, je les ai collés sur du carton, ensuite j'ai découpé les contours et maintenant je peux vous dire que je m'en fais une meilleure idée!
En ce qui concerne la consommation, je pense que la batterie est adaptée en fonction de l'écran....(écran plus grand, plus de consommation....)


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (16 Mars 2015)

J'ai oublié de préciser que mon poignet fait 170MM. Je ne sais pas si 38mm ça ne va pas faire trop petit, je n'ai pas de gros doigts mais bon....J'ai posé un doigt sur le modèle que j'ai fait, et je trouve une différence avec le 42.


----------



## Vanton (16 Mars 2015)

On s'est un peu amusé à tester les tailles dans un autre sujet :

https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Allez-vous-acheter-l'Apple-Watch-?.1261381/#post-12858584

Y a plusieurs photos sur les pages qui suivent.


----------



## jackpote (16 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir. Mon poignet fait 164mm. 

Ça sera le 38mm je pense. J'ai pas envie d'avoir une écran accroché à mon poignet. Je veux quelque chose de classe et de sobre. 

Mon envie : Apple watch + bracelet sport noir ~ 649€ 

La raison : Apple watch sport gris sidéral ~ 399€. 

250€ d'écart pour les même caractéristiques techniques... Et du prestige en plus.


----------



## okeeb (17 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> En mode heure uniquement elle tient trois jours mais on est d'accord ça reste pas génial...
> 
> Cela dit je trouve que les défauts de l'Apple watch ne font pas pour autant de la Pebble un bon produit...
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'aura qui l'entoure. Le côté low tech du produit me repousse fortement... Elle fait très cheap.


Bonjour, 

Le côté low cost ressort évidemment par rapport à une apple watch. Cependant, que veux dire low cost ? Parce que si le fait de donner l'heure et les notifications pendant 7 ou 8 jours sur une smart watch c'est être low cost, tout comme le fait d'avoir un coût cohérent par rapport au prix de revient, alors il me semble que l'apple watch à raté quelque chose. Ce produit n'est clairement pas une montre, c'est un bijou, qu'on arborera fièrement, au même titre qu'un bracelet ou une bague.
Il ne faut pas confondre lowcost et prix ajusté, et je ne défends pas la pebble plus qu'une autre (d'ailleurs une autre me fait de l'oeil[emoji6]), je trouve seulement que le but d'une montre c'est de donner l'heure sans avoir forcément l'impression de trimballer un semi remorque de composants électroniques. Et ça, a mon sens, seule la pebble y est parvenue. 

[emoji2] 

Okeeb.


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2015)

J'ai pas dit low cost j'ai dit low tech ! ;-)

J'ai l'impression de voir un jouet des années 90 si tu préfères. De la technologie dépassée.

Après très sincèrement j'ai toujours pas mal de réserves concernant l'Apple watch. Si son design ne me plaisait pas autant je n'aurais pas hésité une seule seconde à passer mon tour. Je suis trop peu convaincu par ses usages pour avoir pu la trouver incontournable avec un design moins soigné.


----------



## okeeb (17 Mars 2015)

Oups, lu trop vite, désolé ! C'est vrai que le design est simpliste, mais du coup elle est assez discrète je trouve. 

Okeeb.


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je passe la journée à me laver les mains... J'avoue que je suis un peu préoccupé par la durabilité des bracelets cuir (fort chers)


Tu te laves les mains façon chirurgien (jusqu'au coude) ? 
Je me lave aussi fréquemment les mans et n'ai jamais remarqué d'altération en conséquence de mes bracelets en cuir.

Mais c'est vrai que les bracelets sont assez chers. Celui en maillons métalliques est certes joli et apparemment bien réalisé mais ses 500 € le place d'emblée dans le haut du panier "milieu de gamme" (ou le bas du panier "luxe").


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2015)

Non pas de façon chirurgicale mais ça coule toujours un peu, y a des projections... 

J'ai un bracelet en cuir rouge actuellement, un bijou à 30€ d'une marque allemande, et il n'aime vraiment pas être mouillé. Il gonfle et la teinte a changé. II n'est pas encore bon à jeter, mais il ne s'est pas arrangé.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

A voir selon la qualité des bracelets


----------



## jackpote (17 Mars 2015)

Avez-vous trouvé des vidéos du model 38mm sur un poignet ? J'ai l'impression qu'on voit que des 42mm sur les vidéos YouTube


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (18 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai peut être trouvé une vidéo d'une watch 38mm, je ne suis pas sûr, mais vue la taille.....
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/apple-watch-hands-on,news-19487.html


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

Je pense que le journaliste passe une 38mm mais que la demo est faite sur une 42


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (18 Mars 2015)

Je ne comprends pas, les fonctions sont les mêmes même?
Pour ma part, mon choix est fait, j'ai un poignet de 170 donc 38mm et un budget de 400euros pas plus.....


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

Apple n'a pas parlé de différences entre les deux modèles... On ne sait pas comment sera exploitée la place en plus dans la 42mm. Ça fait partir des inconnues qu'on aurait aimé voir disparaître lors de la dernière keynote mais ça n'a pas été le cas.


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (18 Mars 2015)

Moi je pense tout simplement que la place de la 42 sera comblée par une plus grande batterie(écran plus grand, batterie plus grande) Je vais appelé Apple Store pour avoir de l'information, mais s'il devait y avoir des différences sur les deux modèles, nous l'aurions su  lors de la keynote, c'est une information importante...


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

J'ai l'impression que Cook prend un malin plaisir à ne pas donner toutes les infos pour nous maintenir dans un état d'attente jusqu'au lancement... [emoji57]

La batterie de la 42mm sera certainement plus grosse. Mais je suppose que l'intérieur de la montre est constitué de couches : SOC/batterie/écran... Les couches écran et batterie on sait par quoi elles seront occupées. Mais au niveau du SOC ? Du Taptic Engine ? Aucune idée pour le moment


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Apple n'a pas parlé de différences entre les deux modèles... On ne sait pas comment sera exploitée la place en plus dans la 42mm. Ça fait partir des inconnues qu'on aurait aimé voir disparaître lors de la dernière keynote mais ça n'a pas été le cas.



Je pense que nous allons en savoir plus le 10 Avril


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense que nous allons en savoir plus le 10 Avril



C'est dans longtemps !!! [emoji1] depuis septembre qu'on marine ça devient épuisant


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (18 Mars 2015)

J'ai appelé apple store, la personne me confirme à 100% que les deux modèles(38 et 42) sont identiques  à l'intérieur, seuls changements, l'écran et le design....


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

Très sincèrement je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils en sachent pas tellement plus que nous... [emoji1]


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (18 Mars 2015)

Si c'est vraiment le cas, j'imagine les retours clients, 15 jours pour l'essayer......


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

Comment ça ?


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (18 Mars 2015)

Le gars au téléphone m'a expliqué : entre le 10 et le 24, on peut essayer et précommander la montre. A partir du 10, on vient dans un apple store, on essaie et on la précommande, ensuite le montant de 399euros est payé(ex modèle sport) , mais n'est pas débité, il le sera le 24, le jour ou la commande est finalisée et prête pour l'expédition ou le retrait en magasin. A partir de ce moment là, on dispose de 14 jours pour changer d'avis, ou changer de modèle etc.....


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

Oui c'est assez classique


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (18 Mars 2015)

Tout ça pour dire que s'ils ont fait les cons en nous cachant des choses sur le modèle 38mm, moins performant par exemple, retour apple store direct.....C'est donc pas leur intérêt...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est dans longtemps !!! [emoji1] depuis septembre qu'on marine ça devient épuisant



Je confirme 

mais c'est agréable de ne pas savoir


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (18 Mars 2015)

38 ou 42??? C'est la meilleur vidéo que j'ai pu voir! moi je trouve la montre est pas mal...par contre on dirait que la molette n'est pas crantée?


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

MICKYMICKAEL a dit:


> Tout ça pour dire que s'ils ont fait les cons en nous cachant des choses sur le modèle 38mm, moins performant par exemple, retour apple store direct.....C'est donc pas leur intérêt...


Bof ! Y a bien des gens pour acheter des 5C 8Go à 400€ hein... Si les clients étaient sensés ils n'achèteraient pas Apple... [emoji6]

Je ne serais pas surpris qu'Apple ait communiqué les caractéristiques minimales de la 38mm et que la 42mm soit un poil meilleure sur certains points. Comme il peut y avoir de légères différences entre le 6 et le 6+. Mais on sera fixé au premier démontage,


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Bof ! Y a bien des gens pour acheter des 5C 8Go à 400€ hein... Si les clients étaient sensés ils n'achèteraient pas Apple... [emoji6]
> 
> Je ne serais pas surpris qu'Apple ait communiqué les caractéristiques minimales de la 38mm et que la 42mm soit un poil meilleure sur certains points. Comme il peut y avoir de légères différences entre le 6 et le 6+. Mais on sera fixé au premier démontage,



J'ai hate de savoir


----------



## jackpote (18 Mars 2015)

Je suis prêt a parier qu'il y aura aucune différence entre tout les modèles de watch d'un point de vue technique. Après que la 42 est un poil de batterie supérieur pour compenser la taille d'écran et la meilleure résolution c'est normal


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

Oh c'est possible. Mais dans ce cas je suis curieux de voir l'agencement intérieur. Parce que la 42mm propose vraiment plus de place.


----------



## jackpote (18 Mars 2015)

MICKYMICKAEL a dit:


> Le gars au téléphone m'a expliqué : entre le 10 et le 24, on peut essayer et précommander la montre. A partir du 10, on vient dans un apple store, on essaie et on la précommande, ensuite le montant de 399euros est payé(ex modèle sport) , mais n'est pas débité, il le sera le 24, le jour ou la commande est finalisée et prête pour l'expédition ou le retrait en magasin. A partir de ce moment là, on dispose de 14 jours pour changer d'avis, ou changer de modèle etc.....



Merci voilà qui va me pousser vers la 38mm bracelet sport noir !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

je vise plus la 42 ,ma montre actuelle est a 45mm


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2015)

Avec mon petit poignet, ce serait 38mm.


----------



## cillab (19 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Soyons pragmatique:
> Tour de poignet = 170 mm mais largeur poignet = 55 mm
> Largeur 38 mm = 38 mm + 10 mm (accroche des bracelets) = 48 mm
> Largeur 42 mm = 42 mm + 10 mm = 52 mm.
> En clair: La 42 mm prendra quasiment toute la largeur du poignet (pensez à la courbure des bracelets)... Trouvez vous ça esthétique ? Moi pas ! A mon sens la 42 mm est acceptable au dessus d'un tour de poignet > 185 mm.




ouf   je penser ,q'il fallait le tour de taille 42 c'est bon je passe


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

Avez vous mesurer la taille de votre montre pour ce qui en porte actuellement ?


----------



## Vanton (19 Mars 2015)

Je peux pas aider, j'ai peté ma dernière swatch y a 11 ans...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

j'ai mesurer ma festina , et je suis a 45mm


----------



## Vanton (19 Mars 2015)

Après recherche, il s'avère que j'avais celle là, qui est une 38mm. Mon poignet fait 16cm. 

http://www.squiggly.com/gb/swatch/skin/skinchrono/flatzone-suyk100g.htm


----------



## cillab (19 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je peux pas aider, j'ai peté ma dernière swatch y a 11 ans...



SWATCH c'est de la montre de référence  avec ma BLANCPIN je suis a 22 tension un peut haute  comme les prix  voir le catalogue


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (19 Mars 2015)

Avez-vous vu la vidéo que j'ai mise en haut de la page? Je pense que c'est une bonne vue rapprochée, en plus je me demande si ce n'est pas une 38mm??


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

MICKYMICKAEL a dit:


> Avez-vous vu la vidéo que j'ai mise en haut de la page? Je pense que c'est une bonne vue rapprochée, en plus je me demande si ce n'est pas une 38mm??


Oui génial la video , mais le doute sur la taille


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (19 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui génial la video , mais le doute sur la taille


J'ai le doute aussi...


----------



## Vanton (19 Mars 2015)

Pareil j'ai du mal à savoir... En général je regarde l'espace entre la couronne et le bouton contacts pour déterminer mais c'est pas évident évident


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

Ma festina mesure 45 sans le bracelet et j'ai pas un gros poignet


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (19 Mars 2015)

J'ai remarqué aussi que l'on avait encore jamais entendu les fameux sons subtiles de la watch???


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

MICKYMICKAEL a dit:


> J'ai remarqué aussi que l'on avait encore jamais entendu les fameux sons subtiles de la watch???



C'est quoi le rapport avec la taille des bracelets ?


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (19 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport avec la taille des bracelets ?


Oui c'est vrai désolé


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

MICKYMICKAEL a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai désolé


No probleme


----------



## jackpote (19 Mars 2015)

Et oui comme je l'avais demandé c'est vraiment compliqué au premier coup d'oeil de voir la différence sur une vidéo de la taille du boîtier


----------



## jackpote (19 Mars 2015)

Et oui comme je l'avais demandé c'est vraiment compliqué au premier coup d'oeil de voir la différence sur une vidéo de la taille du boîtier


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mars 2015)

Bien garder à l'esprit qu'une 42 mm rectangulaire fait plus envahissante qu'une 42 mm ronde.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bien garder à l'esprit qu'une 42 mm rectangulaire fait plus envahissante qu'une 42 mm ronde.



Pas certain ? 42mm de long  et moins de large n'est pas égal a une circonference de 42mm


----------



## Vanton (19 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas certain ? 42mm de long  et moins de large n'est pas égal a une circonference de 42mm


Suis assez d'accord...

J'ai hâte qu'on puisse avoir des comparaisons. Et je m'amuse d'avance de l'éventuelle nécessité pour les journalistes d'aller faire leurs tests en Apple Store le 10 avril... [emoji1] 

Sinon cette photo est intéressante pour comparer les deux modèles :

http://d1.stern.de/bilder/stern_5/digital/2014/KW37/Apple-Watch_maxsize_2048_1536.jpg


----------



## Lymf (20 Mars 2015)

MICKYMICKAEL a dit:


> 38 ou 42??? C'est la meilleur vidéo que j'ai pu voir! moi je trouve la montre est pas mal...par contre on dirait que la molette n'est pas crantée?


Sympa la vidéo. Je orientais pour le 42mm et en voyant la vidéo ça confirme mon choix car on a plus ou moins le même bras. En plus c'est sympa d'avoir un aperçu du fonctionnement...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Suis assez d'accord...
> 
> J'ai hâte qu'on puisse avoir des comparaisons. Et je m'amuse d'avance de l'éventuelle nécessité pour les journalistes d'aller faire leurs tests en Apple Store le 10 avril... [emoji1]
> 
> ...



étrange , j'ai une preference pour le modele 38mm


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bien garder à l'esprit qu'une 42 mm rectangulaire fait plus envahissante qu'une 42 mm ronde.


Il y a plusieurs mesures à considérer. Pour une montre ronde, il y a le diamètre de la montre avec et sans la couronne et ça fait une différence sensible, notamment pour les plongeuses avec leur couronne vissée, parfois imposante.
Et, en plus du diamètre, il faut considérer la distance cornes à cornes (_lug to lug_).


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (20 Mars 2015)

Plus on en parle et plus je commence à trouver que la mise en vente est longue! Pourquoi ils mettent aussi longtemps à la mettre en vente? En même temps, ils viennent seulement de recevoir la certification FCC.


----------



## Vanton (20 Mars 2015)

Pour l'iPhone ça avait été pareil : présentation en janvier, sortie US en juin, et européenne en novembre. Entre 6 et 11 mois d'attente.


----------



## Vanton (20 Mars 2015)

J'ai posté ça dans un autre sujet mais ça a largement sa place ici :

Voilà une image de comparaison entre les dimensions (supposées ?) de l'Apple watch et de quelques concurrentes : https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B_1B6WVU0AA4MZj.jpg:large

Et une comparaison via la photo taille réelle sur l'app store :

https://mobile.twitter.com/fraserspeirs/status/575652237285982209/photo/1


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (20 Mars 2015)

Oh purée la comparaison! J'ai eu la pebble au poignet, et je peux vous dire qu'elle n'est pas grande, alors j'imagine la Watch!
C'est une 38,6 ?


----------



## Vanton (20 Mars 2015)

Le deuxième lien oui c'est une 38. Macg a fait une photo du meme genre avec la 42 : 

http://www.macg.co/galerie/2015/03/lapple-watch-est-bien-plus-petite-que-la-pebble-87768


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (24 Mars 2015)

Je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de grandes différences entre la 38 et la 42...
http://www.geeksandcom.com/2015/03/24/apple-watch-caracteristiques-techniques-montre-connectee


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2015)

Avez vous fais le test 
c'est assez bluffant


----------



## MICKYMICKAEL (24 Mars 2015)

C'est pas mal du tout!


----------



## jackpote (24 Mars 2015)

On peut choisir la 38 ou 42Mm ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2015)

je suis surpris de ce test 
l'app est genial


----------



## Vanton (24 Mars 2015)

Est-ce que c'est vraiment représentatif... ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Est-ce que c'est vraiment représentatif... ?



Non mais l'application est très sympa


----------



## Vanton (25 Mars 2015)

iGen a posté cette photo tout à l'heure :

http://img.igen.fr/2015/3/macgpic-1427292091-20355779105921-op.jpg

Une 38mm classique sur le poignet d'une mannequin. On voit ce que donne la combinaison bracelet Sport rose avec une Watch en inox. Et au passage on a un aperçu du système de fixation, assez mystérieux... Je suppose qu'au centre il y a un aimant et sur le côté des patins ?


----------



## Vanton (25 Mars 2015)

C'est pénible les plantages de l'app... Non seulement ça tourne pendant 1 min avant de mettre que le message n'a pas pu être posté mais en plus ça le poste deux fois pendant ce temps là ! Grrrrr


----------



## jackpote (25 Mars 2015)

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est pénible les plantages de l'app... Non seulement ça tourne pendant 1 min avant de mettre que le message n'a pas pu être posté mais en plus ça le poste deux fois pendant ce temps là ! Grrrrr



Oui cela arrive de temps a autre


----------



## Vanton (25 Mars 2015)

Bref pour en revenir à la montre je la trouve assez désirable sur la photo d'iGen... Bon je prendrais pas cette couleur de bracelet pour moi mais faut avouer que ça rend bien. Par contre je ne sais pas lequel des deux bracelets elle utilise (S/M ou M/L) mais elle la porte assez lâche sa Watch. J'espère que c'est un M/L...


----------



## Vanton (25 Mars 2015)

Ah mince non on voit que la partie droite de l'image que c'est un S/M... Ça fait grand pourtant...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2015)

Oui c'est grand , bravo a ceux qui ont développer l'application  j'ai fais un carton au boulot aujourd'hui avec 

enfin un papier


----------



## cillab (26 Mars 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> On peut choisir la 38 ou 42Mm ?



il y en a un en élastiss qui fait plusieurs tailles


----------



## cillab (26 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Est-ce que c'est vraiment représentatif... ?



 qui parle de préservatifs  oups jais mal lu


----------



## dani31 (7 Avril 2015)

À quelques jours des précos je commence de plus en plus sérieusement à hésiter entre 38 et 42mm.

J'ai trouvé ça :

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1855574

Le gars dit avoir un poignet de 17cm, comme moi donc, à voir sa photo je dirai qu'il a un poignet plus gros que le miens pourtant.

En tout cas sur lui la 42mm rend mieux...


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2015)

Bon eh bien si tu regardes bien il s'agit de découpages qui ne prennent pas en compte l'épaisseur du boitier ni la cambrure des bracelets sport. Et, à mon avis, la 38 mm est plus équilibrée sur son poignet qui pour du 17 cm me semble à moi aussi bien plus large qu'épais.


----------



## dani31 (7 Avril 2015)

Bon après avoir imprimé le nouveau patron des deux tailles présent ici :

http://ios.wonderhowto.com/how-to/w...u-use-our-printable-cutouts-find-out-0160762/

Je me décide définitivement pour 42mm, 38 ferait ridicule je trouve sur mon poignet, là je parle du modèle Watch Milanais (non sport).


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2015)

Avec le bracelet milanais ça peut le faire bien que je pense qu'il sera quasi à l’équerre sur ton poignet. Mais les gouts.........


----------



## mpowder01 (7 Avril 2015)

Perso je prend la 42 sans hésiter car au niveau utilisation à mon avis ce sera la plus pratique .
Une meilleure autonomie meilleur vision et utilisation des appli .
Et esthétiquement pour un homme c est la mode des grosses montres, au prix ou je la paie autant qu elle se voit [emoji12]


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2015)

Bon eh bien pour vous aider, j'ai fait une photo d'une montre similaire sur mon poignet de 170 mm (désolé pour les poils, pas eu le temps ni l'envie de les raser )
A vous de juger:


----------



## dani31 (7 Avril 2015)

Voici ce que ça donne sur moi avec les "nouveaux" patrons :


----------



## jackpote (7 Avril 2015)

T'as un poignet de combien ?


----------



## dani31 (7 Avril 2015)

17cm


----------



## dani31 (7 Avril 2015)

Je reconnais que sur les photos il fait plus gros, comme le mec du forum du lien que j'ai posté au dessus, mais c'est bien un 17cm.

Pour moi même en incluant le cm d'épaisseur de la montre, la 42mm est plus adaptée.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

Je trouve la 42 mieux adaptée


----------



## dani31 (7 Avril 2015)

Oui moi aussi, il faudra sortir 50 euros de plus, mais vu le prix auquel elle est on est plus à ça près.


----------



## jackpote (7 Avril 2015)

Pour moi, je trouve que la montre est un bijoux discret pour homme. Encore plus avec un écran numérique qui sera que rarement allumé au final.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Avril 2015)

Merci dani31 et pepeye66 ça donne une bonne idée de la taille des 2 montres.

Ayant un poignet de 180mm environ la 42mm sera plus agréable je pense.


----------



## Vanton (7 Avril 2015)

En vrai ça risque quand même d'être assez different.

Déjà parce que l'épaisseur va pas mal changer la perception et parce qu'ensuite la vraie montre n'a pas la capacité qu'a le papier à suivre la courbure du bras. Le boîtier restera parfaitement plan.

J'avais testé avec du papier également et la 42mm passait pas trop mal malgré mes 16cm de tour de poignet. J'ai ensuite eu l'idée de façonner une forme grossière d'Apple Watch 42mm à partir d'une grosse boule de patafix. Et une fois cette "montre" au bras la différence est sensible. 

L'idéal reste de tester. Quitte à commander les deux tailles et renvoyer celle qui ne va pas.


----------



## mpowder01 (7 Avril 2015)

Tu peux commander qu une montre par personne moi je reste persuader que la 38 a l usage sera insuffisante quel que soit la taille du poignet


----------



## Vanton (7 Avril 2015)

Les dernières rumeurs parlent d'une seule montre en Apple Store. Pas forcement d'une seule montre en ligne.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> En vrai ça risque quand même d'être assez different.
> 
> Déjà parce que l'épaisseur va pas mal changer la perception et parce qu'ensuite la vraie montre n'a pas la capacité qu'a le papier à suivre la courbure du bras. Le boîtier restera parfaitement plan.
> 
> ...




Je suis de ton avis , l'épaisseur va jouer un grand rôle , après pour la taille , je regarde déjà la montre que je porte en ce moment pour le faire une idée meme si la forme n'est pas la meme , la forme rectangulaire de la montre est peut être trompeuse


----------



## jackpote (7 Avril 2015)

N'oublie pas que la plus par du temps l'écran de la Watch sera éteint à votre poignet. Alors la 42mm sur un poignet fin risque de faire  un grand rectangle noir sans vie ...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> N'oublie pas que la plus par du temps l'écran de la Watch sera éteint à votre poignet. Alors la 42mm sur un poignet fin risque de faire  un grand rectangle noir sans vie ...



oui en effet , ce que je n'avais pas trop penser


----------



## dani31 (7 Avril 2015)

À vous lire je suis de nouveau en proie au doute !

C'est franchement pas simple de choisir la taille de cette montre !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Avril 2015)

Sur l'application Apple sur mon iPad on peut afficher la taille du cadran en taille réelle, je l'ai comparé avec une de mes montres et franchement c'est bien la 42mm qu'il me faut. 
De plus avec un poignet de 180mm c'est l'idéal je pense...

Pas facile de choisir sans l'avoir vu c'est vrai...


----------



## dani31 (8 Avril 2015)

Je viens d'imprimer ça :

http://www.technodynamic.com/images/AppleWatchSizeComparison.psd

Rien qu'en posant à plat les patrons sur le poignet, la 38 fait quand même plus élégant !

L'autre s'adapte à mon poignet, là n'est pas le problème, mais elle fait pavé !

Et effectivement comme disait jackpote, je ne suis pas certain qu'un gros pavé noir (quand elle sera éteinte, c'est à dire les 60 / 70% de la journée) soit du plus bel effet !

J'ai aussi fait un autre test, bras tombant (donc bras le long du corps), j'ai posé chacun des patrons sur le poignet, et c'est fou car vu d'en haut, la 38mm semble une évidence sur mon poignet, l'autre fait vraiment moins élégant c'est certain, je vous invite à faire le même test, en plus imaginez l'écran noir aussi qui sera visible plus de la moitié de la journée.

Et ça c'est sans parler de l'épaisseur d'un cm qui changera encore plus la perception...


----------



## dani31 (8 Avril 2015)

38mm






42mm


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2015)

Il y a belle lurette (copine à gai luron) que je propose de rester à la 38 mm pour des poignets jusqu'à 185 mm
Maintenant, une sport, utilisée uniquement pour le sport, manches courtes ou décontracté peut être tolérable en 42 mm. Mais, dès que l'on est plus "citadin" ou "ville" ou au boulot la 42 mm fait trop verrue et trop "m'as tu vu"


----------



## okeeb (8 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Bien que pas intéressé par cette Apple Watch, mais étant utilisateur d'une smartwatch depuis longtemps et voyant que nombreuses sont les personnes se posant la question du choix de la taille, je me permets d'apporter ma pierre à l'édifice, en toute modestie...

Mon poignet est plutôt fin, 16cm, je possède une Pebble, donc la hauteur est de 51mm. Attention, 51mm avec les 4 excroissances (2 en haut et 2 en bas évidemment) sur lesquelles vient se fixer le bracelet ; Réellement, la montre fait 43mm de hauteur, donc très similaire à la "grosse" Apple Watch". 
Ces 43mm ne font pas "énormes", mais se voient bien, et de loin. L'ensemble, que j'avais choisi noir pour la discrétion, n'est finalement pas si discret car le form-factor se repère facilement, bien que le design soit plutôt sobre (c'est un pléonasme bien-sûr) sur la Pebble. Je ne serais pas surpris que la version 38mm soit la plus cohérente pour nombre d'entre vous, car si 42mm ne sont pas monstrueux, c'est l'épaisseur qui va grandement modifier la visibilité de l'objet, sans parler de la gêne occasionnée pour porter une chemise manches longues... Aujourd'hui, après deux ans avec une smartwatch au poignet, je reste demandeur de fonctions basiques, telles celles offertes par la Pebble, mais si je devais la changer ce serait soit pour un modèle toujours discret mais bien moins épais, ou bien alors par un modèle circulaire épais, type gros calibre de plongée (foutu pour foutu...), car 1cm au-dessus de la peau, je vous assure que ça n'a rien à voir avec les 6 à 8mm de ma Sector analogique...
Enfin, voilà, je voulais juste apporter un peu d'eau au moulin... 
Moralité, je vous conseille vivement d'aller essayer cette smartwatch avant de dégainer votre CB...


----------



## cillab (9 Avril 2015)

38/42/  38/42/  38/42/ 38/42/   seigneur aidez moi  une 46 svp et pour les mal voyants ????  attention pas de baignoire avec la copine 
quel dommage


----------



## Deks (9 Avril 2015)

La 38mm fait en réalité 38,6mm

cf site Apple





Du coup je les ai dessinés sur une feuille, la 38(,6) juste à côté de la 42 et la différence n'est pas si grande que ça.

Ayant un poignet de 170mm j'hésite encore.
Etant tout le temps en tee-shirt ou polo et faisant masse de sport, comme le disaient certains le boitier de 42 serait plus adapté.


----------



## cillab (9 Avril 2015)

Deks a dit:


> La 38mm fait en réalité 38,6mm
> 
> cf site Apple
> 
> ...



si tu veux faire une affaire attend les premiers retours  ils vont sortir du 44


----------



## lineakd (10 Avril 2015)

@cillab, après l'avoir tester cette après-midi, j'ai trouvé la 42 un peu juste à mon poignet. Dommage qu'apple ne propose pas une de 44 ou de 46.
@dani31, celle de 38 convient à ton poignet.
@Deks, si tu peux, prends un rendez vous dans un Apple Store pour l'essayer.


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

Un peu juste ?? Ils font combien tes poignets... ?


----------



## lineakd (11 Avril 2015)

@Vanton, 200 mm.


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

Ah oui quand même... Tu fais de la lutte pour être aussi charpenté ?  

200mm c'est pas insurmontable pourtant pour la Watch... Y a quelques bracelets qui sont compatibles :

- le Bracelet en cuir de la classique, en L, monte à 21cm
- le bracelet à maillons, en 42mm, monte à 20,5
- le boucle classique en 42mm monte à 21,5 (c'est le plus grand)
- et enfin le Sport 42mm en M/L monte à 21cm

Tu te sentais à l'étroit dans un de ceux là ?


----------



## lineakd (11 Avril 2015)

@Vanton, disons quand regardant la montre autour de mon poignet, je voyais plus le bracelet que le cadran de celle-ci.


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

Ah oui ça c'est un autre problème... J'ai pas pu la voir encore mais il paraît qu'elle est assez petite en effet


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2015)

J'ai aussi hate de la voir en réelle


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai aussi hate de la voir en réelle



J'ai eu la chance de l'essayer dans un Apple Store et j'ai été bluffé, c'est un très bel objet, j'ai essayé la Sport gris sidéral en 42 mm. 
Elle est magnifique, légère, l'écran est superbe et le "tapotement" de la montre pour signifier quelque chose est nouveau et surprenant dans le bon sens du terme.

J'ai essayer une Apple Watch classique également avec les bracelet boucle simple, elle superbe également.

Bref, je suis très emballé et j'ai le sentiment que cela va vite prendre sa place dans mon quotidien


----------



## swen08 (13 Avril 2015)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis totalement perplexe entre le choix des tailles de la Watch. Après avoir pré-commandé la watch sport en 38mm, je n'arrête pas de me dire "la 42 est probablement mieux mais c'est peut être un poil gros..etc"

bref, que faire ? soit je reste dans ma situation et j'attend une watch sport 38mm (16mai-26mai) soit j'annule ma commande et pré-co celle en 42mm sachant qu'il faut attendre jusque juin.

j'ai pas d'apple store proche de chez moi c'est dommage.

il y a t'il des personnes avec une taille de poignet similaire qui pourrais me conseiller s'il vous plait.

mon poignet fait : 165mm


----------



## jackpote (13 Avril 2015)

Mon poignet fait 160/165mm aussi. Si tu as l'habitude de porter des montre décontracter assez grosse, la 42mm serait bien. 
Si tu veux qu'elle reste discrète et pas imposante a ton poignet il faut 38mm. 

Regarde la vidéo qui résume mes teste. Tu pourras voir un Watch sport 42mm sur mon poignet.


----------



## ttaanngg (13 Avril 2015)

J'ai pre commander mon apple watch boucle classic en 42 mm .

Mon poignet mesure 150 mm et j'ai l'habitude de porte des montre assez imposante.

Je pense que sa ne vas pas me déranger, quel est votre avis ?


----------



## cillab (13 Avril 2015)

toutes ces supputations pour un bracelet on réduit les stoks et on fait la montre GOUSSET


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

ttaanngg a dit:


> J'ai pre commander mon apple watch boucle classic en 42 mm .
> 
> Mon poignet mesure 150 mm et j'ai l'habitude de porte des montre assez imposante.
> 
> Je pense que sa ne vas pas me déranger, quel est votre avis ?


On ne peut pas savoir si ça va te déranger TOI... 

On ne peut que donner notre avis sur ce que ça donne visuellement pour nous. Et c'est très subjectif. Certains aimeront, d'autres détesteront... 

De toute façon rassurez-vous, vous avez 14j pour la renvoyer si elle ne vous va pas. 

L'idéal aurait été de commander les deux tailles et de renvoyer la mauvaise... Cette commercialisation est vraiment médiocre dans sa forme, entre des produits dispo en retard (qui se rappelle du "debut 2015" sur le site Apple ?), dont les délais de livraison explosent, et qui ne sont visibles que dans 8 boutiques hors région parisienne... Je suis pas certain que la nouvelle recrue applique les bonnes méthodes...


----------



## cillab (13 Avril 2015)

pour moi il faut du 44 et les costauds ils n'y on pas droit XXL du poignet


----------



## Vanton (16 Avril 2015)

Dites les gens... Je réfléchissais à un truc...

Il s'avère que je suis très myope. J'ai tendance à utiliser mon tel très près de mon visage (50cm max, la plupart du temps bien moins, dans les 20/25cm).

Et je viens de me demander ce que ça allait donner avec cette montre... L'écran est quand même très petit (d'autant plus sur la 38mm). 

Y a des myopes qui l'ont testée en Apple Store ? À quelle distance elle est confortable à utiliser ? Parce que du coup, plus que des critères esthétiques, ça pourrait me diriger vers la 42mm.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2015)

Il ne te reste plus qu'a scratcher ton iphone sur le poignet... Oh, je m'en veux de me moquer !


----------



## Vanton (16 Avril 2015)

Et pourquoi pas un iPad tant qu'on y est... [emoji57]


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un iPad tant qu'on y est... [emoji57]


Je n'ai pas osé, j'ai des limites !


----------



## ttaanngg (18 Avril 2015)

petit sondage sur le modele d'apple Watch que vous avez pré commander 
Apparement la Watch sport a remporte 85 % des précommande et 15 pour la Watch normal


----------



## jackpote (18 Avril 2015)

Watch 38mm bracelet sport noir


----------



## Dem81 (18 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Watch 38mm bracelet sport noir



Ha c'est toi qui a commandé juste avant moi, et qui m'oblige du coup a la recevoir entre le 13 et le 27 mai?? C et a toi que je dois l'attente...??? [emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## Vanton (18 Avril 2015)

Apparemment la Sport s'est bien plus vendue que les classic oui. Et les 42mm bien plus que les 38mm également. 

Pour ma part c'est : Sport blanche 38mm pour le 24>8 et classique bracelet cuir matelassé gris sable 42mm pour le 13>27


----------



## cillab (18 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas osé, j'ai des limites !



je commence a me demander ,si c'est pas un coup de pub cette montre tu pense q'il vont la vendre???


----------



## jackpote (18 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Ha c'est toi qui a commandé juste avant moi, et qui m'oblige du coup a la recevoir entre le 13 et le 27 mai?? C et a toi que je dois l'attente...??? [emoji12][emoji23]



Ha désoler [emoji1]


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2015)

cillab a dit:


> je commence a me demander ,si c'est pas un coup de pub cette montre tu pense q'il vont la vendre???



A voir


----------



## Vanton (28 Avril 2015)

Je reviens sur ce sujet pour évoquer quand même la difficulté que j'ai à utiliser la très petite 38mm... 

Je n'ai pas encore vu de 42mm, c'est donc dur pour moi de comparer. Et je ne parle pas de l'esthétique ou du confort éventuellement liés à une taille plus petite. 

Mais, ergonomiquement parlant, l'interface est vraiment très très petite sur la 38mm et je pense que toute possibilité d'avoir plus grand est à l'usage préférable.


----------



## ArnoJF (28 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Watch 38mm bracelet sport noir


Pour info ta vidéo test est dans le topic, j'ai commandé aussi une 38mm sport black mais je commence à douter de la taille...j'ai des petits poignets, et suis pas fan de grosses montres, et du coup si j'annule ma préco de 38 pour une 42 je vais passer d'un délai du 12 mai...à Juin .....


----------



## ArnoJF (28 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Ha c'est toi qui a commandé juste avant moi, et qui m'oblige du coup a la recevoir entre le 13 et le 27 mai?? C et a toi que je dois l'attente...??? [emoji12][emoji23]


idem...9h03 la commande...il nous a grillé la priorié ^^


----------



## Dem81 (28 Avril 2015)

ArnoJF a dit:


> Pour info ta vidéo test est dans le topic, j'ai commandé aussi une 38mm sport black mais je commence à douter de la taille...j'ai des petits poignets, et suis pas fan de grosses montres, et du coup si j'annule ma préco de 38 pour une 42 je vais passer d'un délai du 12 mai...à Juin .....



Je crois que je viens de gagner une place dans la liste d'attente... Je vais aller de ce pas vérifier mon statut, peut-être aura il avancé... [emoji12][emoji3]


----------



## ArnoJF (28 Avril 2015)

tu vas en gagner une 2nde je pense, les livraisons étant régulières chez Colette, je pense que je vais la prendre chez eux, normalement nouvelles livraisons avant ce week-end.


----------



## KevX94 (28 Avril 2015)

Bonjour a tous, moi je viens de commande le model acier noir sideral avec ecran saphir et je devrais etre livre en juillet, ainsi que le bracelet sport en noir avec clou en noir sideral egalement... J'ai le temps de voir venir [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (28 Avril 2015)

Bonjour a tous, moi je viens de commande le model acier noir sideral avec ecran saphir et je devrais etre livre en juillet, ainsi que le bracelet sport en noir avec clou en noir sideral egalement... J'ai le temps de voir venir [emoji6]


----------



## Ttt (29 Avril 2015)

Moi je suis très content de ma Awatch sport bleu 42 (poignet de 170cm)
D'ailleurs commandé le 18 avril livraison annonce pour juin, mais finalement reçu le 24.04 - incroyable !


----------



## ArnoJF (29 Avril 2015)

Je me suis jeté sur la 38 (sport black), car petits poignets (165 cm) et j'aime pas les grosses montres mais je commence un peu à douter.....et je suis coincé car en délais je suis 12-26 mai....et si j'annule ma commande pour une 42 je vais avoir un délai...vers Juillet....


----------



## ArnoJF (29 Avril 2015)

Je me suis jeté sur la 38 (sport black), car petits poignets (165 cm) et j'aime pas les grosses montres mais je commence un peu à douter.....et je suis coincé car en délais je suis 12-26 mai....et si j'annule ma commande pour une 42 je vais avoir un délai...vers Juillet....


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

J'ai un poignet de 16cm, une 38mm, et les deux vont bien ensemble. Par contre mes doigts et l'écran de la 38mm ne s'entendent pas super bien...


----------



## ArnoJF (29 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai un poignet de 16cm, une 38mm, et les deux vont bien ensemble. Par contre mes doigts et l'écran de la 38mm ne s'entendent pas super bien...


pas de gros doigts non plus....et le problème sur le net (vidéos ou photos) c'est que tout le monde montre de prés donc on voit pas vraiment la "taille réelle" au poignet....je trouve pas de photos prises en hauteur ou éloignées afin d'avoir une vue d'ensemble


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

J'en ai posté pourtant


https://forums.macg.co/index.php?th...ions-des-la-réceptions.1264336/#post-12876173


----------



## ArnoJF (29 Avril 2015)

Where ^^


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

J'ai rajouté le lien. Le post #100


----------



## ArnoJF (29 Avril 2015)

bon je sais toujours pas....je crois qu'il faut vraiment que j'aille chez colette ou en apple store pour essayer...surtout que je fais de la muscu, y'a du morcreau niveau bras...même si je garde des petits poignets ^^


----------



## Ttt (29 Avril 2015)

Moi j'avais les doutes aussi, un essayage en Applestore le 10.04 m'a vite convencu, la 42 n'est vraiment pas trop grande (poignet de 170 cm) est beaucoup plus agréable à manipuler et à lire.


----------



## zekemusic33 (1 Mai 2015)

J'ai reçu la 38mm le 24, je pensais vraiment que ça serait nickel pour moi qui ai de petites mains mais en fait pas du tout... De puis je l'ai vendu (a prix d'or) et acheté la meme en 42 sur leboncoin! Et franchement la 42mm est parfaite! Vraiment ceux qui ont commandé la 38mm vous risquez d'avoir des surprises


----------



## webatou (1 Mai 2015)

J'ai commandé une 38 mm.
Au déballage j'ai eu un peu peur de sa petite taille mais finalement je m'y suis fait. Je voulais un modèle discret et ça me convient très bien.
Par contre, je pense que passé un poignet de 17 cm comme le mien, il vaut mieux prendre une 42 mm.


----------



## Thib-76 (2 Mai 2015)

(!) Pavé en vue mon capitaine ! (!)
Je pense que mon cas/témoignage peut éventuellement, en plus de moi bien sur, en éclairer quelques uns/unes et cela fait patienter un peu, merci d'avance de votre lecture et votre/vos éventuelle(s) réponse(s) !



Salut amigos ! ^^ Alors perso après les avoir essayé en as le 17 Avril (elle sont SUPERBES et fonctionnent fort bien) j'ai de suite éliminé le modèle 38mm (j'ai des poignets de 180mm). Elle sont vraiment plus petites (et encore plus jolies) en vrai, les photo ne leur rendent vraiment pas honneur ! En effet le modèle sport est tellement léger qu'on à l'impression de ne rien avoir au poignet ! Et pour moi qui ne porte pas toujours ma montre avec plaisir car je n'aime pas sentir une gêne au poignet, c'est très agréable ! Quand on essaye la inox après elle paraît "lourde" ^^ mais rien d'alarmant. 

BREF, j'en viens à mon dilemme ! J'étais parti essayer la sport gris sidéral bracelet noir dans ses deux tailles pour savoir quelle préco j'annule, et si au niveau des cadrans ce fut bref (avant même l'essayage, juste de les voir, je me suis décidé sur la 42), un autre "gros soucis" m'est tombé dessus ! J'étais parti sur la sport car je suis fan de leur alu brossé et je trouvait (en photo) le modèle inox assez grossier ... Mais encore une fois les photo ne rendent pas honneur, et quand je l'ai vu je me suis dit "ouah la sport est belle mais le modèle inox fait hyper classieux !) et là ... c'est le drame ! Après avoir essayé une sport gs noire j'essaye "par curiosité" la inox bracelet milanais (parti pour 450 euros on arrive à 799 ...) et je tombe sous le charme. Du coup boom j'annule la préco de la sport gs noire 38mm et je la remplace par la inox milanais 42mm. 

Problème, avec le recul je n'arrive toujours pas à me décider, et je me rend compte que j'aurais peut-être du faire durer l'essaye plus longtemps je suis dans le doute total (le prix n'étant pas un critère, bien si je choisi la sport ça sera un sacré + ^^). J'ai beau avoir pris des photos de mon poignet avec les deux, dur de me décider ... On me dit d'un côté "la sport fait plus jeun's, plus cool" et d'un autre "la inox fait plus classieuse" ou encore "elle fait vieillot", j'ai beau invoquer le fait que les photos ne sont pas suffisamment représentatives pour porter de tels avis, rien à y faire. 

D'un côté j'aime le côté "cool" du fluoro et l'aspect "tout noir" assez discret de la montre, mais également j'aime sa légèreté. Par ailleurs bien que le prix ne soit pas un blocage, mettre 800 euros avant de savoir réellement qu'elle va être la place et l'importance de cette montre dans mon quotidien, qui plus est pour une V1, c'est tout de même une somme.
D'un autre côté je suis fou de la maille milanaise extrêmement raffinée qui s'ajuste et s'aimante naturellement et qui pète il faut bien le dire, du cadran inox brillant très classe également. Alors certes je ne connaît pas encore son impact dans mon quotidien sur le long terme mais après tout je me dis aussi, merde après tout, même si je m'en sers peu, ça doit aussi être un bijou ! 800 dans une belle montre ce sont des choses qui se font ^^ Et concernant le fait de mettre 800euros dans une v1 ... comme dirait le vendeur de l'as de Lille : pourquoi attendre ? Quand on veut se faire plaisir, c'est sur le moment ! (oui je suis bonne poire et surtout accroc de la marque et de ses produits dont j'ai toujours été très satisfait). 

Mais à côté de ça il a les nouvelle remarques apparues récemment, du style : la maille milanaise n'aime pas trop la sueur (bon ok niveau sport je ne suis pas Usain Bolt non plus hein, mais je pense plutôt aux périodes de fortes chaleur, bien que rares en Normandie ^^), l'écran de la inox affiche un contraste moins élevé du fait de son écran saphir. Il y aussi la grosse contradiction du moment : Avec la inox vous serez invincible face aux rayures ... d'écran. Oui c'est un atout qui compte énormément pour quelqu'un comme moi qui fait souvent des gestes brusques et qui me cogne souvent le poignet sur une table ou un bureau par inadvertance ! Donc saphir de synthèse pour l'écran good ! Mais en revanche l'inox est un aimant à rayures ! En gros selon la montre choisie : soit tu risque de rayer l'écran, soit tu as de grandes chances de rayer le boitier Oo Encore un sacré choix que voilà .. surtout quand on sait que l'écran de saphir est un choix "onéreux" (encore une fois ce n'est pas là le plus gros problème) et surtout qui se fait au dépend de la qualité optimale d'affichage au niveau contraste et visibilité en lieu lumineux (et je suis myope). Alors certes la différence ne sera pas énorme mais si la sport dispose d'un écran optimal niveau affichage couplé au fait que la gs a son cadran tout noir, avec le recul je me rappelle que cela jouait quand même ! Bref un vrai casse tête (nos problèmes de difficulté à choisir sont, vous en conviendrez, des problèmes somme toute assez sympathiques ^^).

Bref, voici où en sont mes commandes 

Sport gs noire 42mm : 27mai-09juin (date tombée très récemment)
Inox milanais 42 MM : Juin (elle par contre, elle s'obstine à s'entourer de mystères !)

Je les ai appelé pour savoir s'ils avaient ne serait-ce qu'une petite idée de l'issue de la probabilité dans laquelle je recevrais les deux montres à moins de 14 jours d'intervalle et ils m'ont gentiment répondu qu'ils ne voulaient pas spéculer, et conseillé de retourner les essayer en AS mais l'AS de Lille se trouve très loin de chez moi (je n'y étais pas allé que pour ça) du coup je suis là à attendre, attendre, attendre, comme tout le monde d'ailleurs. 

Bref vous devez vous demander ? What is the problem ? C'est subjectif et perso. Mais j'aimerai bien connaître vos avis et vos conseils afin d'enrichir mon avis personnel composé de souvenirs de l'essai et de photo ^^ Désolé du pavay (et non je ne m'entraîne pas pour mon auto-biographie ! J'en ai déjà assez à faire avec la lecture de celle de SJ, le boulot m'ayant interrompu il est temps que je m'y remette, fou que je suis de ne pas encore avoir fini !). Et puis je pense que de tourner autour de cette question pourra éventuellement en aiguiller plus d'un ! Et puis ça nous fait patienter ! 

P.S. : Concernant les tailles, j'ai un poignet de 180mm et 42mm c'est niquel pour moi mais il n'y a pas une marge folle, donc pour ceux qui se demandent selon moi c'est : pour les 42mm poignet de 170mm minimum, en dessous je préconise la 38mm. En revanche si certains sont habitués à porter des montres imposantes, alors qu'ils prennent la plus "grosse" !

Merci chers amis, bonne soirée, bon week-end, bon repos et surtout ... bonne attente !

Bien à vous.


----------



## Vanton (2 Mai 2015)

On est nombreux à se poser des questions en réalité. 

J'ai un poignet de 16cm et j'ai utilisé pendant une semaine une Sport 38mm que je viens de revendre. Je la trouvais trop petite à l'usage et j'avais l'impression que mon poignet pouvait supporter plus gros. Mais n'ayant pas essayé la 42 je ne suis pas à l'abri d'une déconvenue. J'ai finalement peur de regretter mon choix, la 38mm m'allant bien et étant très agréable à porter.

Et se pose le choix du bracelet... Le Sport m'a bien plu pendant cette semaine : il est confortable et assez élégant en blanc. Mais aussi peu cher. Seulement il a un arrondi préformé et j'ai peur que le modèle 42mm m'aille mal, en s'éloignant trop de mon poignet. Du coup le bracelet cuir matelassé ou le maille milanaise me tentent, eux qui ne sont pas arrondis par défaut. Mais leur prix plus élevé est un frein, devant ce que j'ai pu constater de l'utilité de cette montre... Est-ce vraiment raisonnable de mettre aussi cher dans un produit finalement un peu décevant sur le plan des usages ?

Dur de décider en effet


----------



## Thib-76 (2 Mai 2015)

Oui ... Cette variété est un bon point mais pas facile de choisir (nos préférences récurrentes se forgeront au fil des versions). Et concernant la sublime maille milanaise, il se trouve également que l'aimant aurait tendance à laisser le bracelet se desserrer progressivement (comme un glissement) et qu'il faudrait alors le ré-ajuster de temps en temps (ce qui à longue, selon l'ampleur du phénomène, doit être très inconvenant). 

Bref des + et des - de chaque côté, des infos qui soulèvent des problèmes plus visibles par certains que par d'autres selon l'appréhension personnelle et de manière générale une qualité au rendez-vous (finition, hardware, software). Se décider est vraiment délicat ! C'est pourquoi si chacun peut réagir ici en fonction de cela, ça peut toujours appuyer des avis personnel qui demeureront bien sûr personnels et subjectifs.


----------



## Gyto6 (2 Mai 2015)

Thib-76 a dit:


> Se décider est vraiment délicat ! C'est pourquoi si chacun peut réagir ici en fonction de cela, ça peut toujours appuyer des avis personnel qui demeureront bien sûr personnels et subjectifs.



Oui, je le confirme. Une semaine avec ma Watch Sport Noire (idem bracelet) et je songe déjà à l'échanger avec un Watch à bracelet milanais, sinon à lui prendre un bracelet classique cuir. Etant donnée que la Watch ne sera renouvelée qu'en 2019, l'achat prend une toute autre dimension. De fait, je vais me rendre en Apple Store demain pour voir tout ça.


----------



## Vanton (2 Mai 2015)

Euh tu veux dire que tu ne la renouvelleras pas avant 2019 ? Ou bien qu'Apple ne les renouvellera pas avant 2019 ?


----------



## Gyto6 (2 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Euh tu veux dire que tu ne la renouvelleras pas avant 2019 ? Ou bien qu'Apple ne les renouvellera pas avant 2019 ?



Pardon, j'ai dit une bêtise, l'article était un poisson d'avril (de mauvais goût...  )

De plus, le remplacement de la batterie sera facturé 87€, je ne vais pas me plaindre.


----------



## Thib-76 (2 Mai 2015)

Gyto6 a dit:


> Oui, je le confirme. Une semaine avec ma Watch Sport Noire (idem bracelet) et je songe déjà à l'échanger avec un Watch à bracelet milanais, sinon à lui prendre un bracelet classique cuir. Etant donnée que la Watch ne sera renouvelée qu'en 2019, l'achat prend une toute autre dimension. De fait, je vais me rendre en Apple Store demain pour voir tout ça.




Je pense de la même façon (mais sans les posséder pour le moment) : La sport noire intégrale (nommons la ainsi) est vraiment sympa mais ne risque t'elle pas de lasser sur le long terme (sachant qu'à compter d'aujourd'hui on en a je pense pour un an et demi facile avant un véritable renouvellement), là où une inoxydable / bracelet milanais qui fait très classieuses et bijou (qui plus est avec son écran "inrayable " ) peut être vraiment une sécurité à long terme, surtout pour qui considère cette montre avant tout comme un bijou technologique plutôt qu'une technologie bijou !

D'où toute la complexité du choix :/


P.S. : En plus on peut très bien compléter sa inox avec bracelet fluoro en secondaire, même si l'ensemble n'aura pas le même effet qu'avec une sport. Toujours ces maudits "c'est bien mais" ! Très durs ces choix ^^


----------



## zekemusic33 (2 Mai 2015)

personnellement j'ai la sport gris sidérale et je la trouve vraiment magnifique avec un bracelet matelassé noir c'est très classe pas de soucis de ce coté la! 

Par contre avec un milanais je me pose des question ça risque de faire bizarre le gris foncé et le gris clair... Qu'est ce que vous en pensez je me tâte ?


----------



## KevX94 (2 Mai 2015)

Moi aussi je suis en pleins questionnement, au depart j'etait parti pour une sport noire gris sidérale en 42 mm car un poignet de 180... Ensuite vu la fragilite de cet ecran et que moi aussi sa m' arrive de tape mon poignet, je me suis dit qu'une Watch avec ecran saphir serait ideal... Mais le probleme c'est que je suis pas fan de l'argent qui sur une peau tres blanche fait bof et j'aime pas le cote bling bling... Du coup la seule Watch qui me fait de l'oeil car tout en noire, c'est la Watch acier gris sidéral a maillon gris sideral également. Elle est tres classe et sobre juste ce qu'il faut je suis fan... J'aimerai juste savoir si au niveau des rayures du boitier acier, elles se verront plus ou moins? La livraison est en juillet et biensur vu le prix de 1249€, j'ai fait une demande de financement sur 36 mois... Voila pour mon experience [emoji2]


----------



## Dem81 (2 Mai 2015)

zekemusic33 a dit:


> personnellement j'ai la sport gris sidérale et je la trouve vraiment magnifique avec un bracelet matelassé noir c'est très classe pas de soucis de ce coté la!
> 
> Par contre avec un milanais je me pose des question ça risque de faire bizarre le gris foncé et le gris clair... Qu'est ce que vous en pensez je me tâte ?







Ca donne ça !!


----------



## zekemusic33 (2 Mai 2015)

on ne voit pas trop malheureusement... mais il y a l'air d'y avoir un sacré contraste tout de meme...


----------



## Dem81 (2 Mai 2015)

Désolé c'est le seul cliché que j'ai trouvé car je voulais ce bracelet milanais aussi et j'ai commandé la sport gris sidéral...


----------



## Thib-76 (2 Mai 2015)

Je pense que pour associer le milanais à une sport, le mieux c'est qu'elle soit gris "clair" sinon ça ne va pas ensemble.


----------



## adixya (2 Mai 2015)

Sur imore, il y a un article très sympa d'un type qui s'exprime sur la durabilité des différents matériaux de la watch.

En ce qui concerne la Classic noire, il y a un revêtement extrêmement dur de type carboné dessus. Alors l'avantage c'est que c'est très peu fragile, et les petits chocs  du quotidien ne s'y verront pas. L'inconvénient c'est que le jour ou tu réussis à marquer la montre avec une trace profonde, c'est quasi impossible à réparer pour un prix raisonnable.
C'est l'inverse pour la watch classique, qui marque très facilement, mais qui est très facile à polir pour un bijoutier, et qui peut remplir les marques profondes et polir facilement pour redonner l'aspect original.


----------



## KevX94 (2 Mai 2015)

Merci adixya c'est justement ce modele qui me faisait de l'oeil et je voulais savoir si cette Watch etait moins rayante que la classique... J'ai ma reponse cool [emoji6]


----------



## Dem81 (2 Mai 2015)

zekemusic33 a dit:


> personnellement j'ai la sport gris sidérale et je la trouve vraiment magnifique avec un bracelet matelassé noir c'est très classe pas de soucis de ce coté la!
> 
> Par contre avec un milanais je me pose des question ça risque de faire bizarre le gris foncé et le gris clair... Qu'est ce que vous en pensez je me tâte ?



Tu as ca aussi qui me paraît vraiment pas mal mais cher, très CHER


----------



## zekemusic33 (2 Mai 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Tu as ca aussi qui me paraît vraiment pas mal mais cher, très CHER


Ah oui j'aurais bien aimé mais il est plus chere que la montre!


----------



## adixya (3 Mai 2015)

Alors la je viens de voir les watch en Apple Store (aix en Provence, magnifique boutique).
Déception.
Curieusement c'est la watch sport grise que j'ai trouvée être la plus attrayante.
Je n'ai pas aimé la Classic en inox...

C'était totalement l'inverse en regardant les visuels sur internet et les présentations.

Quelque part tant mieux, j'en aurai pour moins cher si jamais je me décidais...

Les dorées sont vulgaires, totalement vulgaires. La watch rose, on dirait la watch jaune mais qui aurait oxydé. Il n'y a que la boucle en or rose que j'ai trouvée classieuse.

Pour les classic, la inox normale est juste... normale. Les visuels sur internet rendent beaucoup mieux... La noire est pas mal mais je n'aime pas le bracelet a maillons qui l'accompagne.

Il reste le modèle sport qui finalement est fun et agréable à l'œil. Maintenant je n'aime pas la texture du bracelet plastique. Je n'aime pas non plus l'idée que ce n'est pas du saphir sur ce modèle.
Et en trifouillant dans les menus, je n'ai pas vu ce qui pourrait m'intéresser à l'utilisation.

Je pense que c'est bien si on me l'offre à noël ou pour mon anniversaire mais je ne pense pas l'acheter moi-même.

Le côté cool de ça c'est que ça m'économise 850 euros vu que celle qui me faisait de l'œil, c'était la Classic avec boucle moderne noire.

Me reste plus qu'à trouver 950 euros supplémentaires pour le nouveau MacBook doré qui est absolument fabuleux [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
C'est lui le véritable bijou de ma visite à l'Apple store...

Franchement pour moi Apple aurait du sortir un bracelet digital dans ce goût là :

http://toddham.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/iwatch_hires.png

Ça aurait été plus cohérent de leur ligne de produits "gadget high tech", je trouve même si un peu moins universel...


----------



## Vanton (3 Mai 2015)

Le MacBook c'est à tes risques et périls...


----------



## adixya (3 Mai 2015)

Risques et périls de quelle nature ?


----------



## Vanton (3 Mai 2015)

C'est une machine superbe mais faite pour être montrée plus qu'utilisée... 

Ses performances sont médiocres, son prix élevé... L'unique port USB type C va être un vrai bordel à l'usage, rendant impossible de s'échanger un fichier et de charger l'ordi en même temps, sauf coûteux  adaptateur...

Ça sent la machine qui dans deux ans sera inutilisable et difficilement revendable... Tout comme le premier MacBook Pro Retina 13".

C'est une démonstration technique, pas un produit à utiliser


----------



## zekemusic33 (3 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est une machine superbe mais faite pour être montrée plus qu'utilisée...
> 
> Ses performances sont médiocres, son prix élevé... L'unique port USB type C va être un vrai bordel à l'usage, rendant impossible de s'échanger un fichier et de charger l'ordi en même temps, sauf coûteux  adaptateur...
> 
> ...



Je suis tout a fait d'accord et je pense que les prochaine auront minimum deux ports...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Mai 2015)

Cela ressemble surtout au premier MacBook Air.. Magnifique mais anémique... Puis après quelques génération il est devenu incontournable... Je pense que pour ce MacBook ca sera pareil... La deuxième génération aura le look, l'encombrement, et les perfs!


----------



## KevX94 (3 Mai 2015)

Euhhh hors sujet non ???


----------



## Vanton (3 Mai 2015)

Oui... Mais on n'est pô à l'armée [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (3 Mai 2015)

Apres ma deuxieme visite dans un Apple Store pour essaye de nouveau la Watch, au final je vais commande la version classique en acier en 42mm avec le bravelet cuir noir matelasse magnetique car il est tres confortable et pratique a mettre... Et avec ce modele de montre j'aurai plus de choix pour l'achat de futur bracelets, sport, milanais etc 
Ce qui m'a fait annule ma commande de la version noire acier sideral c'est aussi le fait qu'en cas de rayures, tres difficile a enleve a l'inverse de la version acier classique qui d'un coup de polish disparaissent... Et le prix aussi car entre 1249€ et 799€ y a pas photo [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (3 Mai 2015)

Oui c'est sur Vanton lol


----------



## Vanton (3 Mai 2015)

Ce bracelet en cuir magnétique me plait en bleu depuis le départ mais n'ayant pas d'Apple store à proximité je n'ai pu le voir... MacG a été très critique avec, le comparant à un vieux pneu... Il rend si mal que ça ?

Parce que depuis le départ il me pousse à prendre un boîtier 42mm...


----------



## KevX94 (3 Mai 2015)

Il fait pas vieux pneu du tout au contraire il est tres beau, classe, pratique et confortable, moi je l'ai pris en noir mais le bleu rend bien aussi [emoji2]


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2015)

J'aime beaucoup cette couleur


----------



## Vanton (3 Mai 2015)

Faut vraiment que j'essaye de les approcher... J'ai peur de leur fragilité aussi


----------



## KevX94 (3 Mai 2015)

Chaque bracelets a son point faible, il faut savoir que le cuir n'aime pas l'eau, après le maillon milanais n'aime pas la transpiration, le sport aurait son plastique qui marque et serait allergène pour certaine personne etc Apres dans une utilisation normal je ne pense pas qu'il soit fragile plus que ça, car c'est du cuir de bonne qualité et cette matière vieillit et se patine avec le temps... Pour un rendu sympa je pense [emoji2]


----------



## Vanton (3 Mai 2015)

Le milanais me semble peu fragile en comparaison. Et au même prix... Le problème de transpiration évoqué par MacG c'est quoi finalement ? C'est juste qu'il s'encrasse ou ça l'abime réellement ? 

Pour le Sport, je l'ai utilisé une semaine sans problème. Il est agréable à porter, je n'ai pas eu de souci d'allergie et en blanc on voit peu les marques d'usure. 

Mais de toute façon j'attends un bracelet en cuir magnétique gris sable. Je l'ai choisi lors des précommandes pour sa fragilité. Je compte le porter une semaine sans ménagement pour voir comment il se comporte... S'il n'est pas trop décevant je l'échangerai sans doute contre un bleu qui sera forcement moins fragile


----------



## adixya (3 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est une machine superbe mais faite pour être montrée plus qu'utilisée...
> 
> Ses performances sont médiocres, son prix élevé... [...]...
> 
> ...


C'est rigolo parce qu'on peut tout à fait appliquer ces remarques à l'Apple Watch lol

Bon sinon oui le new MacBook, c'est un appareil de démonstration de design.
Mais je n'en attends pas plus question perfos que j'en attendrai d'un ipad.
Bon c'est vrai que l'iPad est trois à quatre fois moins cher... Mais le prix est un vrai soucis sur ce MacBook, je le reconnais volontiers.


----------



## KevX94 (3 Mai 2015)

Ok Vanton tu me diras quel est ton avis une fois utilise ce bracelet moi je dous attendre minumum Juillet apparement


----------



## KevX94 (3 Mai 2015)

L'attente va etre longue j'ai tellement hate de recevoir cette montre et en attendant j'ai une Pebble qui est bien sympa mais ne vaux pas l'Apple Watch quoique niveau batterie je l'ai recharge a 100% dimanche dernier et la j'ai encore 40% enorme merci l'ecran e-paper semblable aux liseuse Kindle [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (3 Mai 2015)

Très franchement la batterie n'est pas un souci. Enfin sur l'iPhone j'ai bien perdu 1h (6h > 5h) mais la montre en elle même tient très correctement la journée. En plus j'avais une 38mm et l'autonomie de la 42mm est annoncée comme légèrement supérieure.

Pour le bracelet je tâcherai de donner mon avis oui, je pense que je serai parmi les premiers à l'avoir, je l'ai commandé à 9h08.


----------



## KevX94 (3 Mai 2015)

Ah oui en effet c'est cool bonne reception alors [emoji2]


----------



## Vanton (3 Mai 2015)

J'avoue avoir un peu hâte... C'est con parce que je ne la trouvais pas forcement très utile, mais cette montre me manque... C'est vraiment un bel objet.

Et je n'ai encore jamais vu la version inox, et son packaging different. Je reconnais que l'excitation qui était un peu retombée une fois mon premier jouet arrivé et testé repart en attendant le second...


----------



## KevX94 (3 Mai 2015)

Tu m'étonnes moi au dehors de mes deux essayage en Apple Store je n'ai pas eu le plaisir et la joie de la recevoir mais avec de la patience et peut etre de la chance, elle arrivera avant [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (4 Mai 2015)

Je viens de voir une video sur Youtube d'une Watch Sport et Watch classique avec ecran saphir... Et apres chute de 1m sur l'ecran et une surface dur et bien entre les 2 Watch c'est l'ecran saphir qui a casse... Je suis choque [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

C'est logique puisque le saphir n'aime pas les chocs


----------



## KevX94 (4 Mai 2015)

Ah oui? Je savais pas donc si je tape par inadvertance ma montre contre un coin de table elle casse?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2015)

Pas surprenant... Le saphir est plus dur, mais aussi beaucoup plus fragile... Cela va souvent ensemble, une plus grande dureté implique une plus petite ductilité... Les déformations absorbent l'énergie... Un objet dur, qui se déforme donc moins à souvent un comportement élastique très réduit avec un domaine fragile important...


----------



## KevX94 (4 Mai 2015)

Je suis en plein doute du coup... Car la Watch Classique a un écran saphir soit disant résistant et en fait non... En plus il est moins efficace contre les reflets de lumières ambiant... Son boitier se raye facilement... Sa fait beaucoup la et pour le prix en plus c'est abuse je trouve... Alors que la Watch Sport est moins rayable niveau boitier car en aluminium brosse, écran résistant aux chocs mais pas aux rayures (pour ces dernières il existe un film protecteur qui évite cela et se regenere automatiquement), et moins chère... Donc que faire ???


----------



## KevX94 (4 Mai 2015)

Merci pour l'info Moumou92 [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (5 Mai 2015)

Au final je prend la version Sport Alu 42 mm avec bracelet blanc et un film protecteur pour l'ecran voila ca me fera des economies [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (5 Mai 2015)

Apres avoir bien réfléchit et avoir vu des videos de solidité des différents modele c'est l' Apple Watch Sport 42 mm avec bracelet blanc, que je vais commande au final, elle est beaucoup moins couteuse (il faut savoir etre raisonnable aussi), résiste aux chocs, a son boitier plus solide et elle est moins rayable que le modele acier... Pour l'ecran qui marque plus facilement que l'ecran saphir, il aura droit a un film protecteur auto regenerant trouve sur Amazon (http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B00UVS...watch+film&dpPl=1&dpID=51Rm83bQpUL&ref=plSrch). Voila je pense que mon choix est definitif cette fois... Passer du modele a 1249€ au modele a 449€ en moins d'une semaine  sa s'appel un enorme retour de veste lol [emoji2]


----------



## Thib-76 (5 Mai 2015)

Punaise vous me faite douter lol j'ai les deux en commande (fin mai pour la sport gs et juin pour la milanaise inox) et mon cœur balance pour le côté classieux mais une sport avec protège écran c'est un peu plus "baroudeur" et passe partout .. Gros doutes ! Mais la inox bracelet milanais est quand même sublime. Je croise les doigts pour les recevoir à peu près en même temps mais ils ont pas l'air de réapro les inox :s


----------



## KevX94 (5 Mai 2015)

Je te comprends Thib-76 moi aussi j'ai énormément doute, j'en suis a 5 annulations de commande lol


----------



## KevX94 (5 Mai 2015)

Et une chose concernant l'écran de la Watch Sport, il est meilleur au niveau image car beaucoup moins réflecteur de lumière ambiante que le saphir du modele acier qui lui réfléchit 75% de plus c'est pas rien quand on utilise sa montre dehors...


----------



## KevX94 (5 Mai 2015)

Apres oui le modele Acier de la Watch classique est sublime un vrai bijoux mais a porte tous les jours bof trop fragile... Mais lors de grande occasion pourquoi pas [emoji6]


----------



## Thib-76 (5 Mai 2015)

Oui cette histoire d'écran saphir comme n'étant pas optimal niveau affichage par rapport à la sport aussi me met dans le doute .. Mais d'un autre côté je me dit aussi que la inox fera vraiment bijou et donc peu importe que je l'utilise beaucoup ou non ça aura au moins le mérite d'être un beau bijou ! Et avec un petit bracelet sport en complément ça serait top ! Si l'iPhone pouvait en supporter deux je crois que j'aurai pris les deux ahah


----------



## zekemusic33 (5 Mai 2015)

Moi j'ai vu des videos qui montrent justement le contraire! La sport se raye et casse plus facilement que la inox


----------



## Thib-76 (5 Mai 2015)

Comme quoi ! Faut choisir celle qu'on préfère sans tenir compte du reste .. Mais quand on sait pas on fait comment ?! :/


----------



## zekemusic33 (5 Mai 2015)

De toute façon c'est sur je ne sais plus qui a marqué plus haut que le saphir résiste plus aux rayures mais moins au choc mais c'est complètement faux...

En fait le saphir l'un des matières les plus dur qui existe juste avant le diamant c'est donc pour cela que quasiment rien ne puisse le rayer et c'est exactement pareil pour les chocs! d'ailleurs il y a deux videos qui traîne sur internet, la premiere montre une personne qui laisse tomber la watch sport directement sur l'écran résultat complètement cassé, la seconde video montre le meme teste mais avec la version inox résultat aucune rayures ni casse!


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2015)

Il n'est ni raisonnable ni honnête de faire de quelques cas particuliers des généralités.
Il faut garder raison et lucidité de jugement.


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Et une chose concernant l'écran de la Watch Sport, il est meilleur au niveau image car beaucoup moins réflecteur de lumière ambiante que le saphir du modele acier qui lui réfléchit 75% de plus c'est pas rien quand on utilise sa montre dehors...


Et en plus la vitre en verre est plus transparente que celle en saphir...

Cela dit j'ai trouvé l'écran de ma Sport 38mm assez dégueulasse pour regarder des photos alors bon...


----------



## zekemusic33 (5 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il n'est ni raisonnable ni honnête de faire de quelques cas particuliers des généralités.
> Il faut garder raison et lucidité de jugement.


Je suis bien d'accord mais la c'est tout simplement de la physique  

Le saphir de la watch est plus dur que le verre de la sport donc plus résistant! 
Le saphir est vraiment un matériau très dure et résistant on est quasiment au même niveau que du diamant, l'écran n'est pas pret de casser en la faisant tomber


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

Euh non relis le message de Moumou92.

Le saphir est un matériau très dur qu'il est quasi impossible de rayer. Mais de par sa grande dureté il résiste mal aux chocs. C'est très connu. 

En gros c'est : 

verre = rayures mais résistant aux chocs, moins de reflets et plus transparent
saphir = inrayable mais n'aime pas les chocs, plus de reflets et plus sombre


----------



## zekemusic33 (5 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Euh non relis le message de Moumou92.
> 
> Le saphir est un matériau très dur qu'il est quasi impossible de rayer. Mais de par sa grande dureté il résiste mal aux chocs. C'est très connu.
> 
> ...



Justement non le saphir résiste beaucoup mieux au choc que le verre

Regardez cette video: les deux premieres sont des watch sport et la dernière est une classic avec écran saphir, on voit très bien que les sport casse assez facilement alors que la classic résiste sans avoir aucunes rayure qui plus est 






Et en voici une seconde!






Quand je vois ça je me dis que j'ai tout de meme bien fait de prendre l'apple care pour ma version sport!


----------



## KevX94 (5 Mai 2015)

Voici la video qui m'a fait change d'avis sur l'ecran saphir de la Watch:


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

À mon avis c'est un hasard, lié au fait que les tests ne sont pas standardisés. 

Parce que de tout temps le saphir a eu la réputation de détester les chocs. C'était valable pour les Nokia haut de gamme, pour les montres...


----------



## KevX94 (5 Mai 2015)

La Watch classique un coup sur un coin de table et plus d'ecran malheureusement [emoji17]


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

J'ai trouvé le moyen de frapper ma Sport deux fois en une semaine moi... Contre un angle de plan de travail en stratifié et contre une poignée de porte. 

Alors pas des chocs d'une rare violence hein ! Mais pas l'ombre d'une égratignure...


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> La Watch classique un coup sur un coin de table et plus d’écran malheureusement [emoji17]


Chaque chute, coup, frottement est différent des autres et les conséquences aussi.
Qui n'a pas vu tomber son iphone et s'est réjoui du peu de dégâts ? à l'inverse (et ça ne m'est encore jamais arrivé...) une petite chute de rien du tout fait des dégâts irréparables ! La notion de chance joue aussi beaucoup.


----------



## KevX94 (5 Mai 2015)

Merci Vanton pour ton experience qui me conforte dans mon choix car dans mon taf il m'arrive de me tape le poignet sur diverses matieres [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (7 Mai 2015)

Bon bah prochaine étape les écrans en diamant 
Parce que je crois que justement le diamant résiste relativement bien aux chocs (en tout cas sur le diagramme de Moodys il arrive souvent 1er).


----------



## KevX94 (7 Mai 2015)

Oui mais bonjour le prix loool


----------



## melimoa (13 Mai 2015)

Je prendrais bien celle qui a des aiguilles pour donner l'heure... mais j'hésite !


----------



## Matt-8 (15 Mai 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne compte pas la prendre (je suis plus tenté par la Pebble) mais si je devais en choisi une, ce serait peut être la version 38mm avec un bracelet sport blanc, car je n'aime les bracelets métal qui tirent le poiles
> 
> Ensuite, je suis un homme et mon tout de poignet, je n'en ai aucune idée, désolée.



Tu penses que 38mm c'est suffisamment grand pour un poignet d'homme ?? L'écran me semble vraiment petit !


----------



## lineakd (15 Mai 2015)

@Matt-8, dépend de la taille de ton poignet et de tes goûts en montre. Tu devrais la tester si tu as l'opportunité de le faire!
L'écran est petit que ce soit en 38 ou 42, c'est pour ça que la molette est utile ainsi que siri.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

42 c'est deja presque trop petit... Alors 38...


----------



## Matt-8 (18 Mai 2015)

@lineakd  J'ai pris la Watch Sport 42 !! Comme tu dit @Moumou92 42 c'est limite petit alors 38  J'aurais aimé le bracelet a maillon mais c'est un peu au dessus de mes moyens !


----------



## AnthonyWatch (18 Mai 2015)

Matt-8 a dit:


> @lineakd  J'ai pris la Watch Sport 42 !! Comme tu dit @Moumou92 42 c'est limite petit alors 38  J'aurais aimé le bracelet a maillon mais c'est un peu au dessus de mes moyens !



Pour moi 42, c'est énorme. On voit trop peu le bracelet en haut et en bas du boîtier. 38, c'est parfait.
Attention, nous n'avons pas tous le même poignet les amis... Perso, 162mm.


----------



## Vanton (19 Mai 2015)

C'est très subjectif.

J'ai enfin pu passer en Apple Store aujourd'hui ! J'avais reçu une Sport 38mm blanche le 24 avril que je trouvais vraiment petite et en attendant ma classic 42mm (que j'ai réceptionnée ce soir) je me posais beaucoup de questions.

Clairement dans mon cas c'est très compliqué. Poignet de 160mm environ, assez plat. Je trouvais la 38mm trop petite. Je trouve la 42mm un poil trop grosse... Le vendeur a plaisanté en disant qu'il m'aurait fallu une 40mm [emoji57]

En l'absence de taille intermédiaire, et devant la difficulté que j'avais à utiliser la minuscule 38mm c'est décidé : ça sera une 42. Tant pis si c'est plus voyant... Le gain à l'usage est largement assez  important pour faire définitivement pencher la balance du côté de la plus grande. 

Pour la finition j'avais été franchement séduit par la Sport que je m'attendais à trouver décevante et qui finalement s'était révélée assez précieuse. Mais la version classique la laisse sur place. L'inox brillant, la couronne ciselée, les cerclages chromés des capteurs, les reflets très particuliers sur l'écran en saphir, sur le dos en céramique et la pastille de la couronne donnent un côté vraiment luxueux. 

La sport a un côté très minimaliste, très épuré et moderne. Une forme de sobriété. La classique est plus excentrique et raffinée. Les deux sont séduisantes.


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Bon j'ai quelques photos à vous présenter...

Sur la première ça permet de relativiser l'intérêt des patrons... En vue de dessus le patron fait bien l'exacte taille de la montre mais le rendu est très différent en réalité. Pourtant les deux "montres" sur cette image font bien 42mm :




Sur celle là vous avez la comparaison des deux tailles sur mon poignet de 160mm. En sachant que vu de loin ça fait pas le même effet... La photo a un effet grossissant.




Et c'est juste une illustration de deux modèles inox :




Je remets ça aussi (mon ancienne 38mm) :




Et voilà des photos de ma nouvelle 42mm :







P.S.: oui j'adore faire des photos de montre dans la salle de bain de tous mes amis...


----------



## AnthonyWatch (20 Mai 2015)

Il te faut une 38mm pas une 42.
Sur la 1ère photo, ce n'est pas une montre que tu as au poignet mais un iPad.


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

AnthonyWatch a dit:


> Il te faut une 38mm pas une 42.
> Sur la 1ère photo, ce n'est pas une montre que tu as au poignet mais un iPad.



Faut peut-être pas pousser... [emoji57] Comme je le précise dans le texte que j'ai modifié et complété, les photos rapprochées donnent une fausse impression et j'ai rajouté des photos plus éloignées. 

Mais je t'accorde que j'ai un poignet chiant... Je suis pile entre les deux tailles et aucune ne me satisfait donc vraiment esthétiquement, la 38 semblant petite et la 42 grande... Sauf que souffrant beaucoup à l'usage de la taille de la 38mm ça a fait pencher la balance du côté de la 42 et c'est vraiment beaucoup plus confortable.


----------



## AnthonyWatch (20 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Faut peut-être pas pousser... Comme je le précise dans le texte que j'ai modifié et complété, les photos rapprochées donnent une fausse impression et j'ai rajouté des photos plus éloignées.
> 
> Mais je t'accorde que j'ai un poignet chiant... Je suis pile entre les deux tailles et aucune ne me satisfait donc vraiment esthétiquement, la 38 semblant petite et la 42 grande... Sauf que souffrant beaucoup à l'usage de la taille de la 38mm ça a fait pencher la balance du côté de la 42 et c'est vraiment beaucoup plus confortable.



Peut-être, mais c'est avant tout une montre.
J'ai un poignet de ta taille et la 38mm me suffit ->


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

Moi je trouve le modele 42 bien et plus masculin sur ton poignet elle te va bien tu as bien fait de change [emoji2]


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Techniquement je n'ai pas changé... J'ai commandé les deux en même temps pour avoir les deux tailles et les deux finitions. 

Et j'ai revendu la 38mm, reçue en premier, que je trouvais pénible à l'usage. Et j'ai récupéré la 42mm lundi. Et je suis plus que convaincu à l'usage que ça valait le coup de prendre la plus grande. Force Touch marche beaucoup mieux déjà (ou alors ma 38mm avait un souci de ce côté là ?).

Par contre comme on peut le voir sur mes photos le gris sable ne rend pas génial avec ma peau très pâle (je m'y attendais) et je vais sans doute l'échanger contre un bracelet bleu électrique. J'hésite encore un peu avec le milanais ou un Sport blanc à vrai dire... Mais mon passage en Apple store a ramené ma sélection de pas loin de 15 montres à 4 donc je touche au but... [emoji1]


----------



## yanakagva (20 Mai 2015)

Je suis également d'avis que la 38 te va mieux 

Moi j'avais une 42 jusqu'à ce matin, je l'ai revendue et je vais chercher une 38 demain matin (modèle sport cette fois ci) afin de tester, j'ai aussi des poignets de 160 et je pense que l'écran de 38 ne me gènera pas vu l'utilisation que j'ai fais jusqu'à aujourd'hui de la montre, principalement pour les SMS, appels, notifications et météo + contrôle apple tv.


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

De toute façon je lisais un truc sur un site américain qui expliquait qu'il fallait tester avec une carte bleue posée sur le bras. 

Si la carte est sensiblement plus large que le bras faut prendre une 38mm.

Si le bras est sensiblement plus large que la carte faut prendre une 42mm.

Si le bras fait à peu près la largeur de la carte on peut prendre les deux au choix. 

Et il s'avère que je suis dans le troisième cas. Donc j'ai eu à trancher... Et taper le code de déverrouillage ou viser les app sur la 38, c'est pénible... Donc j'ai tranché pour la commodité


----------



## fousfous (21 Mai 2015)

Au pire on s'en fiche de faire beau non?
Personnellement si Apple avait sortis une 50mm je l'aurai surement prise.


----------



## AnthonyWatch (21 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> De toute façon je lisais un truc sur un site américain qui expliquait qu'il fallait tester avec une carte bleue posée sur le bras.
> 
> Si la carte est sensiblement plus large que le bras faut prendre une 38mm.
> 
> ...



Moi le carte est un peu plus large...


----------



## AnthonyWatch (21 Mai 2015)

J'ai encore essayé le bracelet milanais en Apple Store. C'est vraiment le pire de tous. Il est hyper fin, aucune allure... 
Ce bracelet ou du scotch, c'est pareil.


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Je l'ai surtout trouvé assez râpeux personnellement. Et j'ai la peau claire, il ne tranche pas assez, c'est plutôt fade. 

Mais il a une certaine allure quand même, même si tout le monde n'y sera pas sensible. La finesse est, à ce que j'ai pu comprendre, une preuve de qualité pour une maille milanaise : elle participe au confort.


----------



## Thib-76 (22 Mai 2015)

AnthonyWatch a dit:


> J'ai encore essayé le bracelet milanais en Apple Store. C'est vraiment le pire de tous. Il est hyper fin, aucune allure...
> Ce bracelet ou du scotch, c'est pareil.



Le pire de tous ? Alors ça c'est vraiment TON avis .. Perso je trouve qu'il est parmi les plus beaux (il a d'ailleurs été l'objet de mon choix après essai). Sa finesse est son raffinement. En revanche j'aurai sauté sur le matelassé bleu électrique (que j'ai essayé aussi) s'il était plus épais ! Comme quoi ...


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

J'adore le bleu électrique... Mais j'ai peur qu'il soit très fragile... Cela dit le gris sable que j'ai pour test depuis lundi n'a pas bronché pour le moment


----------



## Thib-76 (22 Mai 2015)

Pareil, je craignais qu'il soit un poil fragile, tant mieux si selon ton expérience ça à l'air de tenir, je le prendrais sûrement en complément (avec un bracelet sport aussi au passage).


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'adore le bleu électrique... Mais j'ai peur qu'il soit très fragile... Cela dit le gris sable que j'ai pour test depuis lundi n'a pas bronché pour le moment



Pas trop salissant ?


----------



## Vanton (23 Mai 2015)

Je ne l'ai que depuis lundi soir mais depuis je le porte dès que je suis levé et il n'a pas bronché. Il a toujours sa bonne odeur de cuir neuf. Je fais attention à ne pas le mouiller mais je l'ai enlevé un certain nombre de fois pour le passer à des amis. Pour le moment rien à signaler.

Les parties très fines entre les boudins n'ont pas bougé, la couleur n'a pas bougé, le plastique très fin qui recouvre la tranche n'a pas bougé... 

À la longue ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est ces parties très minces entre les boudins... Surtout au niveau du passant. Si elles se déchirent la montre est par terre. J'espère qu'apple y a intégré des fibres plus résistantes...


----------



## Brest29 (24 Mai 2015)

Est-ce normal que je trouve que la 38 cm passe mieux que la 42 cm ( en patron ) sur mon poignet qui fait 18 cm :/ c est bizarre car beaucoup de personnes disent que la 42 cm meme sur un poignet de 17 cm passe... En vrai l AW fait elle plus " imposante " que sur le patron? Suis septique à 2 semaines de la recevoir...:/


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

J'ai posté une photo du patron sur mon bras à côté de la montre sur la page précédente (#257)

C'est avant tout une histoire de goût


----------



## Brest29 (24 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai posté une photo du patron sur mon bras à côté de la montre sur la page précédente (#257)
> 
> C'est avant tout une histoire de goût


Je pense aussi ...:/ de toute façon ci je trouve que sa fait trop petit retour à l envoyeur et commande d une 42


----------



## Brest29 (24 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai posté une photo du patron sur mon bras à côté de la montre sur la page précédente (#257)
> 
> C'est avant tout une histoire de goût


Je pense aussi ...:/ de toute façon ci je trouve que sa fait trop petit retour à l envoyeur et commande d une 42


----------



## Brest29 (24 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai posté une photo du patron sur mon bras à côté de la montre sur la page précédente (#257)
> 
> C'est avant tout une histoire de goût


Du coup en voyant t photos j ai craqué..., j ai annulé ma 38 MM pour une 42 MM ... Livraison prévue entre le 29 juin et le 3 juillet  trop peur de la taille....


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (25 Mai 2015)

Je viens de commander la sport 42 mm après essai en Apple Store. Bonne taille malgré un petit poignet. Seul détail il fait que la montre reste en contact avec le poignet donc nécessité de serrer la montre plus que d'habitude. Légère et réactive. Livraison fin juin. J'ai hâte.


----------



## Bonopop (25 Mai 2015)

Pour ma part, j ai choisi la 42 avec bracelet milanais. Je trouve qu il a vraiment du style, fin, qualitatif... Commandée le 26 avril et la date donnée pour réception : entre le 22 et 29 juin. 2 mois je trouve cela énorme. 
Juste un doute, ne pensez vous pas que le bracelet milanais soit plus fait pour les femmes ? Depuis peu je me suis mis le doute...


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

C'est pas le plus masculin mais il me choque pas sur un homme. Il fait assez raffiné. C'est la montre de Hugh Grant ou de Colin Firfh plus que de Vin Diesel quoi...


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

Doublon


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

Triplon


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

Quadruplon


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

Quintuplon


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

Sextuplon...


----------



## Brest29 (25 Mai 2015)

Bonopop a dit:


> Pour ma part, j ai choisi la 42 avec bracelet milanais. Je trouve qu il a vraiment du style, fin, qualitatif... Commandée le 26 avril et la date donnée pour réception : entre le 22 et 29 juin. 2 mois je trouve cela énorme.
> Juste un doute, ne pensez vous pas que le bracelet milanais soit plus fait pour les femmes ? Depuis peu je me suis mis le doute...


Comme te dira beaucoup de monde les goûts et les couleurs...tout est mixte de nos jours... même des hommes avec un bracelet rose cela ne me surprendrait même pas...^^ alors pourquoi pas un bracelet milanais? Après à chacun de porter se qu il aime..


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

Non mais c'est sérieux ? 7 messages identiques... ? Ils agonisent vos serveurs... ?


----------



## Brest29 (25 Mai 2015)

Bonopop a dit:


> Pour ma part, j ai choisi la 42 avec bracelet milanais. Je trouve qu il a vraiment du style, fin, qualitatif... Commandée le 26 avril et la date donnée pour réception : entre le 22 et 29 juin. 2 mois je trouve cela énorme.
> Juste un doute, ne pensez vous pas que le bracelet milanais soit plus fait pour les femmes ? Depuis peu je me suis mis le doute...


Comme te dira beaucoup de monde les goûts et les couleurs...tout est mixte de nos jours même des hommes avec un bracelet rose cela ne me surprendrait même pas...^^ alors pourquoi pas un bracelet milanais?


----------



## Bonopop (25 Mai 2015)

Super, merci pour vos réponses, vous êtes hyper  réactifs et ça fait plaisir. Et c est plutôt logique, aujourd'hui les produits sont assez mixtes. Et j ai rien à voir avec vin Diesel. 
Encore merci, il y a plus qu a attendre.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mai 2015)

Moi j'aime bien le bracelet rose, si il n'y avait pas la pression sociale, je pourrais craquer... Mais meme ma femme s'est moqué de moi quand je lui ai dit que j'aimais beaucoup le bracelet rose corail...


----------



## Brest29 (25 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien le bracelet rose, si il n'y avait pas la pression sociale, je pourrais craquer... Mais meme ma femme s'est moqué de moi quand je lui ai dit que j'aimais beaucoup le bracelet rose corail...


Rien ne t'empêche de prendre une watch avec un bracelet supplémentaire ^^ comme ça meme ci tu trouve que cela est dérangeant niveau sociale ta femme pourra en profiter de temps en temps


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Mai 2015)

Brest29 a dit:


> Rien ne t'empêche de prendre une watch avec un bracelet supplémentaire ^^ comme ça meme ci tu trouve que cela est dérangeant niveau sociale ta femme pourra en profiter de temps en temps


Ma Watch ne quitte pas mon poignet de la journee, sauf pour aller au lit...
Comme si ça se prêtais , un Apple Watch... Si elle en veut elle en commande une (c'est pas fauté d'insister pour lui en offrir une, mais elle n'en veut pas...).


----------



## valerie33 (31 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Bon j'ai quelques photos à vous présenter...
> 
> Sur la première ça permet de relativiser l'intérêt des patrons... En vue de dessus le patron fait bien l'exacte taille de la montre mais le rendu est très différent en réalité. Pourtant les deux "montres" sur cette image font bien 42mm :
> 
> ...


Sympa la ptite coupe de cheveux!  on se Demandent toujours comment sont les gens sur le forum..


----------



## _Syl_ (31 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir tout le monde. 

Nouveau inscrit sur le forum, j'ai lu attentivement le fil de la discussion, car j'hésite énormément entre les 2 modèles de l'Apple Watch : 38 ou 42 mm. 
Mon poignet est plutôt fin pour un homme (16cm). J'ai déjà effectué deux visites dans un AppleStore (avec à chaque fois des essayages) et j'ai du mal à choisir pour mon poignet qui semble se situer entre les deux tailles. Je trouve la 42 un peu grande. (Je remercie d'ailleurs le staff ultra sympathique des Apple Store.)

Malgré mes doutes, j'ai au moins réussi à choisir le modèle qui me plait le plus : l'Apple Watch avec bracelet milanais (et plus tard, le bracelet a maillons que je trouve très classe aussi, mais plus cher...). 

Je m'adresse donc a tous les membres du forum, heureux possesseur de l'Apple Watch, de ne pas hésiter à poster encore des photos de leur montre au poignet, afin de m'aider (et je ne dois sûrement pas être le seul) a me décider enfin entre les deux tailles. Surtout, à ceux qui possèdent la 38 ou 42 avec bracelet milanais. Merci beaucoup d'avance! J'ai hâte de passer commande...


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (31 Mai 2015)

_Syl_ a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde.
> 
> Nouveau inscrit sur le forum, j'ai lu attentivement le fil de la discussion, car j'hésite énormément entre les 2 modèles de l'Apple Watch : 38 ou 42 mm.
> Mon poignet est plutôt fin pour un homme (16cm). J'ai déjà effectué deux visites dans un AppleStore (avec à chaque fois des essayages) et j'ai du mal à choisir pour mon poignet qui semble se situer entre les deux tailles. Je trouve la 42 un peu grande. (Je remercie d'ailleurs le staff ultra sympathique des Apple Store.)
> ...



Moi je n'ai pas un gros poignet non plus j'ai l'habitude des montres de taille moyenne. Apres essai en Apple Store je n'ai pas hésité et j'ai commandé la 42 mm. la différence n'est pas si grande que ca mais je trouve la 38 trop petite et il me semble moins aisé d'utiliser l'écran. 
Je ne l'ai pas encore reçue donc pas de photo ;-)


----------



## AnthonyWatch (31 Mai 2015)

_Syl_ a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde.
> 
> Nouveau inscrit sur le forum, j'ai lu attentivement le fil de la discussion, car j'hésite énormément entre les 2 modèles de l'Apple Watch : 38 ou 42 mm.
> Mon poignet est plutôt fin pour un homme (16cm). J'ai déjà effectué deux visites dans un AppleStore (avec à chaque fois des essayages) et j'ai du mal à choisir pour mon poignet qui semble se situer entre les deux tailles. Je trouve la 42 un peu grande. (Je remercie d'ailleurs le staff ultra sympathique des Apple Store.)
> ...




Je suis dans la même situation que toi. Mon poignet de 16,4cm va avec les deux...
Mais la 38mm permet de bien voir le bracelet en haut et en bas, car sinon l'écran fait quasiment toute la largeur du poignet.

Petite photo avec une maillon 38mm :


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Sympa la ptite coupe de cheveux!  on se Demandent toujours comment sont les gens sur le forum..


Comment je suis ? [emoji57] Moins beau qu'il y a 5 ans assurément... 

Mais c'est vrai que ça a un côté impersonnel en général les forums. On se planque derrière des identités fictives... On serait peut-être plus compréhensif et aimable si on savait à qui on s'adresse.



_Syl_ a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde.
> 
> Nouveau inscrit sur le forum, j'ai lu attentivement le fil de la discussion, car j'hésite énormément entre les 2 modèles de l'Apple Watch : 38 ou 42 mm.
> Mon poignet est plutôt fin pour un homme (16cm). J'ai déjà effectué deux visites dans un AppleStore (avec à chaque fois des essayages) et j'ai du mal à choisir pour mon poignet qui semble se situer entre les deux tailles. Je trouve la 42 un peu grande. (Je remercie d'ailleurs le staff ultra sympathique des Apple Store.)
> ...



J'ai déjà évoqué un truc vu sur un forum américain et que j'ai trouvé efficace et simple : il faut poser une carte bleue sur son poignet. Si le poignet dépasse nettement de la carte, il faudrait prendre 42mm. Si la carte dépasse nettement du poignet, il faudrait prendre 38mm. Si la carte fait à peu près la largeur du bras, c'est au choix du propriétaire.

Personnellement mon bras fait 16cm aussi environ. Et je pouvais me permettre les deux, aucune n'étant parfaite (38mm trop petite et du coup plutôt féminine, et 42mm trop grande et du coup un peu geek). J'ai décidé de prendre la plus grande que je trouve vraiment plus confortable à utiliser.


----------



## valerie33 (31 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Comment je suis ? [emoji57] Moins beau qu'il y a 5 ans assurément...
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que ça a un côté impersonnel en général les forums. On se planque derrière des identités fictives... On serait peut-être plus compréhensif et aimable si on savait à qui on s'adresse.
> 
> ...


Re bonsoir, jai un poignet de 15cm, jai une AW de 38.. Je pense même que la 42, ne m'aurait pas dérangé ! J'aime assé les grande montres.. Je pense, que cela ne m'aurait pas dérangé .. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas pu l'essayer avant de l'acheter ( pas encore AW en Belgique ;-( . Je suis quand même ravie de ma 38 sport, je n'ai aucun problème, pas de griffes, elle est impeccable ! Je l'ai depuis le 24 avril . Top ;-)


----------



## _Syl_ (31 Mai 2015)

Merci à vous tous pour ce retour! 

@AnthonyWatch , la 38 mm va bien a ton poignet, je trouve! Joli bracelet. 

@Vanton , je suis du même avis que toi : 38 un peu petite, 42 un peu grande et donc un peu geek. Je ne connaissais pas l'astuce de la CB : elle dépasse un chouïa mon poignet. En résumé, mon poignet se situe entre les deux! 

@valerie33 , tu as pu te procurer le précieux, bravo. 

@Napoleonsolo3 , quand dois tu recevoir ton AW? N'hésite pas à poster une photo dès réception! 

N'hésitez pas à me donner vos avis, et à montrer vos AW sur votre poignet! Merci.


----------



## valerie33 (31 Mai 2015)

_Syl_ a dit:


> Merci à vous tous pour ce retour!
> 
> @AnthonyWatch , la 38 mm va bien a ton poignet, je trouve! Joli bracelet.
> 
> ...


 Et toi, n'hésite pas à poser des questions  c'est avec plaisir de te répondre


----------



## AnthonyWatch (31 Mai 2015)

_Syl_ a dit:


> Merci à vous tous pour ce retour!
> 
> @AnthonyWatch , la 38 mm va bien a ton poignet, je trouve! Joli bracelet.
> 
> ...



En comparaison, la 42 maillons


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (31 Mai 2015)

@_Syl_

Livraison annoncée pour la 3ème semaine de juin ...
Encore long. 

Pour la carte bleue je ne connaissais pas. Après test taille identique donc ça va pour la 42 [emoji2][emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2015)

Attention avec les photos par contre. Ça a un effet grossissant, la montre étant souvent proche de l'objectif.


----------



## _Syl_ (31 Mai 2015)

AnthonyWatch a dit:


> En comparaison, la 42 maillons


La 42 te va bien aussi, c'est pas immensément grand. Dur de choisir. LoL


----------



## _Syl_ (31 Mai 2015)

Si j'ai bien suivi, certains ont commandé deux AW afin de prendre le temps chez eux de comparer les deux tailles sur leur poignet, et en renvoyer une? Les fdp de retour sont à votre charge?


----------



## valerie33 (31 Mai 2015)

_Syl_ a dit:


> La 42 te va bien aussi, c'est pas immensément grand. Dur de choisir. LoL


Si je peux te donner un conseil personnelle, diriges toi ver une 42.. ;-)


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2015)

_Syl_ a dit:


> Si j'ai bien suivi, certains ont commandé deux AW afin de prendre le temps chez eux de comparer les deux tailles sur leur poignet, et en renvoyer une? Les fdp de retour sont à votre charge?


Non tu n'as rien à payer. Apple prend tout en charge. 

Sinon tu peux aussi la revendre, ça évite le gaspillage


----------



## _Syl_ (31 Mai 2015)

J'ai hâte d'en avoir une ;-) 
En fait j'ai vu un vendeur dans un AppleStore qui portait une AW 38 avec bracelet milanais, et ça lui allait plutôt très bien. Cela ne faisait pas petit, ou ridicule. 
Je crois que ce fait m'a mis le doute sur la taille que je devais choisir :-D


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (31 Mai 2015)

Tu n'as pas un Apple Store près de chez toi Syl ? 
C'est le plus simple mais vraiment la 42 sans hésiter


----------



## _Syl_ (31 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Non tu n'as rien à payer. Apple prend tout en charge.
> 
> Sinon tu peux aussi la revendre, ça évite le gaspillage


Je pense qu'il faudra que je fasse une ultime visite dans un AppleStore!


----------



## _Syl_ (31 Mai 2015)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas un Apple Store près de chez toi Syl ?
> C'est le plus simple mais vraiment la 42 sans hésiter


Il y en a un a moins d'une demi heure. J'aurais tendançe a y aller souvent.


----------



## Pierre37000 (1 Juin 2015)

Alors après plus d'un mois de recul depuis les premières livraisons, Apple Watch ou Apple Watch Sport? Est-ce que la Watch "classique" justifie son prix par rapport à la sport? Merci de vos réponses et de vos photos éventuelles


----------



## Vanton (1 Juin 2015)

C'est avant tout une question de moyens à mon avis. Pour ceux qui peuvent se permettre la classique et qui en préfèrent l'esthétique, pourquoi s'en priver ? 

Pour ceux dont les fins de mois sont tendues ou qui s'intéressent plutôt au côté utilitaire plus qu'esthétique, la Sport peut très bien faire l'affaire


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (2 Juin 2015)

@Pierre37000 Pour une version 1 je fais clairement le choix de prendre la moins "chère" (449 euros ce n'est pas rien quand même) et je verrai à l'usage si un investissement plus important se justifie. Je suis geek mais je trouve que me rapprocher de 1000 euros pour une montre connectée c'est un peu too much.


----------



## Pierre37000 (2 Juin 2015)

J'espère que le verre ne se raye pas facilement quand même. Je n'ai aucune des deux pour le moment, ni même de choix arrêté sur un modèle mais c'est vrai que pour mon futur achat j'ai cette crainte.


----------



## fousfous (2 Juin 2015)

Pierre37000 a dit:


> J'espère que le verre ne se raye pas facilement quand même. Je n'ai aucune des deux pour le moment, ni même de choix arrêté sur un modèle mais c'est vrai que pour mon futur achat j'ai cette crainte.


Non c'est solide, tu n'as pas à t'inquiéter pour ça


----------



## Slyly33 (2 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, petit nouveau sur le forum même si je vous lis depuis quelques semaines, j'ai reçu hier 1er juin ma WS GS 38 mm pour une commande le 18 mai.
J'ai un poignet d'un peu plus de 16 cm et après avoir hésité longtemps, imprimé les patrons que l'on trouve sur le net, j'ai acheté la 38 mm car je souhaite une montre discrète qui fait montre et pas gros pavé. Et je suis ravi. la montre est discrète, très jolie, très classe même.
Pour ceux qui hésite de peur qu'elle soit trop petite pour la manipuler, franchement après 2 jours d'utilisation je n'ai jamais loupé le lancement d'une application ou autre chose. Tout répond parfaitement. Bien-sûr les applications ne s'ouvrent pas instantanément. Personnellement, cela ne me gêne pas car j'ai acheté la montre pour éviter de sortir 50 fois par jour le portable de la poche en cas de notification, de sms ... Quel plaisir de tourner le poignet lorsqu'elle vous toque au poignet pour voir la notification ou répondre à un sms par Siri. J'ai configuré la montre au feeling et j'ajouterai les réglages au fil du temps.
Voilà mon premier ressenti après 2 petits jours d'utilisation.


----------



## valerie33 (2 Juin 2015)

Slyly33 a dit:


> Bonjour, petit nouveau sur le forum même si je vous lis depuis quelques semaines, j'ai reçu hier 1er juin ma WS GS 38 mm pour une commande le 18 mai.
> J'ai un poignet d'un peu plus de 16 cm et après avoir hésité longtemps, imprimé les patrons que l'on trouve sur le net, j'ai acheté la 38 mm car je souhaite une montre discrète qui fait montre et pas gros pavé. Et je suis ravi. la montre est discrète, très jolie, très classe même.
> Pour ceux qui hésite de peur qu'elle soit trop petite pour la manipuler, franchement après 2 jours d'utilisation je n'ai jamais loupé le lancement d'une application ou autre chose. Tout répond parfaitement. Bien-sûr les applications ne s'ouvrent pas instantanément. Personnellement, cela ne me gêne pas car j'ai acheté la montre pour éviter de sortir 50 fois par jour le portable de la poche en cas de notification, de sms ... Quel plaisir de tourner le poignet lorsqu'elle vous toque au poignet pour voir la notification ou répondre à un sms par Siri. J'ai configuré la montre au feeling et j'ajouterai les réglages au fil du temps.
> Voilà mon premier ressenti après 2 petits jours d'utilisation.


Et  bienvenu monsieur SLYLY33.. Félicitations pour ta nouvelle AW..  n'hésites pas à poser des questions.. Toujours un plaisir d'échanger nos avis..


----------



## Slyly33 (3 Juin 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Et  bienvenu monsieur SLYLY33.. Félicitations pour ta nouvelle AW..  n'hésites pas à poser des questions.. Toujours un plaisir d'échanger nos avis..


Merci bien.


----------



## _Syl_ (7 Juin 2015)

Slyly33 a dit:


> Bonjour, petit nouveau sur le forum même si je vous lis depuis quelques semaines, j'ai reçu hier 1er juin ma WS GS 38 mm pour une commande le 18 mai.
> J'ai un poignet d'un peu plus de 16 cm et après avoir hésité longtemps, imprimé les patrons que l'on trouve sur le net, j'ai acheté la 38 mm car je souhaite une montre discrète qui fait montre et pas gros pavé. Et je suis ravi. la montre est discrète, très jolie, très classe même.
> Pour ceux qui hésite de peur qu'elle soit trop petite pour la manipuler, franchement après 2 jours d'utilisation je n'ai jamais loupé le lancement d'une application ou autre chose. Tout répond parfaitement. Bien-sûr les applications ne s'ouvrent pas instantanément. Personnellement, cela ne me gêne pas car j'ai acheté la montre pour éviter de sortir 50 fois par jour le portable de la poche en cas de notification, de sms ... Quel plaisir de tourner le poignet lorsqu'elle vous toque au poignet pour voir la notification ou répondre à un sms par Siri. J'ai configuré la montre au feeling et j'ajouterai les réglages au fil du temps.
> Voilà mon premier ressenti après 2 petits jours d'utilisation.


Bonsoir et bienvenue @Slyly33 
Tu as l'air d'être dans le même cas que moi (petit poignet). Peux tu me dire quel bracelet tu as choisi? As tu la possibilité de poster une photo de ta montre au poignet? 
Je n'ai pas encore commandé ma Watch, car j'ai lu que les Apple Store physiques allaient bientôt en vendre directement. J'attends donc une (petite) quinzaine de jours...
Bonne soirée tout le monde ;-)


----------



## Slyly33 (8 Juin 2015)

_Syl_ a dit:


> Bonsoir et bienvenue @Slyly33
> Tu as l'air d'être dans le même cas que moi (petit poignet). Peux tu me dire quel bracelet tu as choisi? As tu la possibilité de poster une photo de ta montre au poignet?
> Je n'ai pas encore commandé ma Watch, car j'ai lu que les Apple Store physiques allaient bientôt en vendre directement. J'attends donc une (petite) quinzaine de jours...
> Bonne soirée tout le monde ;-)


Merci _Syl_, c'est donc la gris sideral bracelet noir. J'aimerai par la suite me procurer un second bracelet mais j'attends car pas évident avec le boitier gris. En tous cas dans la configuration d'origine avec ce bracelet, j'aime beaucoup.

Voici une photo :


----------



## _Syl_ (15 Juin 2015)

Slyly33 a dit:


> Merci _Syl_, c'est donc la gris sideral bracelet noir. J'aimerai par la suite me procurer un second bracelet mais j'attends car pas évident avec le boitier gris. En tous cas dans la configuration d'origine avec ce bracelet, j'aime beaucoup.
> 
> Voici une photo :


Bonsoir et merci @Slyly33 pour ta réponse! J'attends encore une semaine avant de commander la mienne. Peut être que d'ici la, nous en saurons plus sur les ventes directes dans les Apple Store! ☺️


----------



## _Syl_ (21 Juin 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde et merci encore pour vos réponses qui m'ont aidées à faire mon choix. Depuis quelques jour je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'une AW 42' avec bracelet milanais + bracelet à maillons (achetée directement en Apple Store) 
Je suis ravi de mon acquisition. 
Bien que la montre puisse être améliorée, comme toute première version (l'OS2 de la rentrée améliorera d'ailleurs déjà plutôt bien celle ci), je ne m'en lasse pas et suis tres satisfait des choses qu'elle peut faire. Je la trouve plutôt classe!


----------



## macbook60 (21 Juin 2015)

Bonjour peut tu donner des exemples ? Des choses pratiques


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (21 Juin 2015)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bonjour peut tu donner des exemples ? Des choses pratiques



Il y a plein de choses pratiques. 
Plan, toutes tes notifications qui arrivent sur la montre, bouger qui te fixe des objectifs, exercice. 
Et puis simplement l'objet en lui même. 

Enfin moi je suis convaincu donc pas impartial du tout.


----------



## Vanton (21 Juin 2015)

Et moi n'étant pas du tout convaincu, vous savez où me trouver si vous voulez que j'en dise du mal... [emoji1]


----------



## macbook60 (21 Juin 2015)

A chaque son choix 
Si elle te convient c'est cool
Amuse toi


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (21 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Et moi n'étant pas du tout convaincu, vous savez où me trouver si vous voulez que j'en dise du mal... [emoji1]


On sait @Vanton que tu n'est pas convaincu [emoji6]
Tu sais aussi que c'est un bel objet.


----------



## Vanton (21 Juin 2015)

C'est vraiment un chouette objet oui. Je la porte tous les jours avec satisfaction. Sur ce point en tout cas. 

Aussi bien avec un bracelet Sport blanc qu'un bracelet en cuir matelassé bleu électrique. J'aime beaucoup mes deux configurations et je change régulièrement.

Mais je me rends compte que je m'en sers de moins en moins... Hier soir au resto, tel posé sur mon portefeuille sur la table (je déteste être assis avec des trucs dans les poches, je porte des pantalons assez près du corps et c'est très inconfortable) elle vibrait pour m'indiquer des notifications et je prenais mon tel pour répondre (pour organiser la fin de la soirée) et je ne pouvais m'empêcher de trouver ridicule ce ballet entre la montre et le tel séparés par mon assiette...


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est vraiment un chouette objet oui. Je la porte tous les jours avec satisfaction. Sur ce point en tout cas.
> 
> Aussi bien avec un bracelet Sport blanc qu'un bracelet en cuir matelassé bleu électrique. J'aime beaucoup mes deux configurations et je change régulièrement.
> 
> Mais je me rends compte que je m'en sers de moins en moins... Hier soir au resto, tel posé sur mon portefeuille sur la table (je déteste être assis avec des trucs dans les poches, je porte des pantalons assez près du corps et c'est très inconfortable) elle vibrait pour m'indiquer des notifications et je prenais mon tel pour répondre (pour organiser la fin de la soirée) et je ne pouvais m'empêcher de trouver ridicule ce ballet entre la montre et le tel séparés par mon assiette...


Bah non justement, c'est la façon d'être utilisé, la montre te préviens discrètement et si tu le peux tu réponds rapidement sur le tel.
Mais tu m'expliques comment tu peux t'assoir sur des trucs dans ta poche?


----------



## Vanton (21 Juin 2015)

Mon tel est aussi discret... Il vibre tranquillement sur mon portefeuille, ça fait un bruit très léger. J'ai mis des smileys de couleurs différentes dans les noms de mes contacts les plus importants et j'arrive d'un coup d'œil furtif à savoir si c'est Jérémie (petite voiture rouge) ou Théophile (chemise bleue) et j'adapte ma réaction en conséquence... Soit je zappe soit je prends mon tel pour répondre et c'est réglé. Ça fait 5 ans que je fonctionne comme ça et c'est franchement efficace... 

Maintenant je suis obligé de regarder mon poignet, d'attendre que la notif apparaisse, puis de prendre mon tel si je veux répondre. Quand je ne veux pas répondre c'est parfait, la montre ne m'a pas fait gagner de temps mais ne m'en fait pas perdre non plus. Le fait de tendre le bras pour lire la notif est moins discret qu'un rapide coup d'œil au tel, mais c'est pas très grave. Mais quand je veux répondre et que je dois passer d'un objet à l'autre, quelle perte de temps... 

Pas compris ta remarque sur le fait de m'assoir sur des trucs ? Je disais justement que je sortais tout de mes poches en m'asseyant.


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2015)

On a le même tel et je ne qualifierait pas le 5S de discret mais plutôt de ultra bruyant même planqué au fond d'une poche...
Quand je sens je ne regarde pas forcément mon poignet j'allume mon tel pour répondre directement. Et puis j'ai aussi quelques réponses prédéfinit que j'envoie suivant les cas quand même portable est en train de recharger tranquillement loin de moi.

Bah tu ne t'assoi pas dessus tes affaires


----------



## Vanton (21 Juin 2015)

Ultra bruyant ?? [emoji57] T'en fais pas un peu beaucoup là ? Dans le silence complet on l'entend nettement, mais dans un environnement un minimum animé ça se fond dans le décors.


----------



## macbook60 (21 Juin 2015)

On peut régler la vibration !! Sur iOS non?


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2015)

macbook60 a dit:


> On peut régler la vibration !! Sur iOS non?


Bah j'aimerai savoir comment parce que je trouve que c'est ultra bruyant.
Et je suis bien content d'avoir ma watch pour ça


----------



## macbook60 (21 Juin 2015)

Je regarde la si je retrouve


----------



## macbook60 (21 Juin 2015)

Je regarde la si je retrouve


----------



## macbook60 (21 Juin 2015)

Oui tu vas dans sons puis en haut ta vibreur et ta même création vibrations


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2015)

Ce qui ne change pas du tout le niveau de vibration, juste la séquence...


----------



## macbook60 (21 Juin 2015)

J'ai que sa en stock ( enfin iOS)


----------



## Vanton (21 Juin 2015)

T'es sur qu'il marche bien ton iPhone fousfous ? T'as pu comparer avec d'autres ?

Lors d'un échange SAV de mon ancien 5 Apple m'a fourni un modèle dont le vibreur faisait un son très bizarre et désagréable (incroyable qu'il ait pu passer les tests...) et j'en ai aussitôt demandé un nouveau. 

Soit dit en passant dans le silence complet, on l'entend le vibreur de l'Apple watch... [emoji57]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Soit dit en passant dans le silence complet, on l'entend le vibreur de l'Apple watch... [emoji57]



Pas sur la mienne... Ou alors je suis sourd!


----------



## fousfous (22 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> T'es sur qu'il marche bien ton iPhone fousfous ? T'as pu comparer avec d'autres ?
> 
> Lors d'un échange SAV de mon ancien 5 Apple m'a fourni un modèle dont le vibreur faisait un son très bizarre et désagréable (incroyable qu'il ait pu passer les tests...) et j'en ai aussitôt demandé un nouveau.
> 
> Soit dit en passant dans le silence complet, on l'entend le vibreur de l'Apple watch... [emoji57]


Justement c'est un échange parce que je trouvais que celui que j'avais avant faisait trop de bruit, et j'ai même été en APR et à chaque fois tout le monde me disais que c'était normal...

Par contre celui de la match tant qu'on a pas la main poser sur une caisse de raisonnance ça ne s'entend pas.


----------



## Vanton (22 Juin 2015)

En fait je viens de tester et effectivement sur ma inox je ne l'entends pas. Par contre j'ai le souvenir de l'avoir entendu plusieurs fois sur mon ancienne alu. Mais elle avait peut-être un problème, elle avait fait un bruit très bizarre une fois


----------



## cedric3006 (26 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

je n'ai pas encore d'AW mais cela ne va pas tarder.
Toutefois, voici mon petit retour d'expérience après un essai en Apple Store.

J'ai un poignet d'environ 16cm. La carte bleu est très légèrement plus large 
J'ai donc essayé le modèle Sport GS en 42 avec bracelet M/L, le modèle Sport standard avec bracelet Blanc M/L également (mais plus petit que celui de la 42), le modèle Watch en bracelet milanais et cuir bleu.

La 38 Sport me paraissait un peu petite. La Sport 42 avec bracelet M/L me donnait l'impression d'un bracelet trop grand. Avec le bracelet S/M cela pourrait être mieux.
Le bracelet Milanais m'a donné cette mauvaise impression de se desserrer légèrement sur les mouvements un peu rapide.
Le bracelet cuir bleu sur la Watch est vraiment très beau et agréable. Mais également très cher !

Pour un premier achat, je pense partir sur la WS GS 42. Je pourrai acheter un autre bracelet plus tard.
Voici quelques photos.


----------



## abdouul (3 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

J'ai eu l'occasion lors d'un séjour courant avril aux usa de tester et essayer l'Apple Watch ; ayant un tour de poignet supérieur à 19 cm , je me sentais un peu à l'étroit sur certain modèles de bracelet , le bracelet en cuir était celui qui me convenait le mieux , ça tombe bien , il m'avait tapé à l'œil dans sa version bleu !

Du coup je me suis enfin décidé et j'ai récupérer la mienne aujourd'hui ( après réservation sur internet ) aux galeries lafayette ! Donc une " Watch 42 mm " avec Bracelet en Cuir bleu . 

PS : pour info , ayant reçu une carte cadeau " galerie lafayette " lors de mon anniversaire , j'ai pu l'utiliser pour le règlement de l'Apple Watch . La pilule des 799 euros passe mieux [emoji16]


----------



## alfatech (8 Juillet 2015)

abdouul a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> J'ai eu l'occasion lors d'un séjour courant avril aux usa de tester et essayer l'Apple Watch ; ayant un tour de poignet supérieur à 19 cm , je me sentais un peu à l'étroit sur certain modèles de bracelet , le bracelet en cuir était celui qui me convenait le mieux , ça tombe bien , il m'avait tapé à l'œil dans sa version bleu !



Salut, moi qui voulait un bracelet cuir et ayant un poignet de 18 cm mais aucune possibilité d'essai dans mon coin (j'ai telechargé un modèle en papier échelle 1 mais impossible de me faire une idée précise), tu as pris quelle taille? tu pourrais mettre une photo à ton poignet pour voir où la languette repliée tombe stp?


----------



## KevX94 (8 Juillet 2015)

Moi j'ai poignet de 18 et j'ai pris 42 voici une photo de ma Watch [emoji6]

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=865829image894.jpg


----------



## abdouul (8 Juillet 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> Salut, moi qui voulait un bracelet cuir et ayant un poignet de 18 cm mais aucune possibilité d'essai dans mon coin (j'ai telechargé un modèle en papier échelle 1 mais impossible de me faire une idée précise), tu as pris quelle taille? tu pourrais mettre une photo à ton poignet pour voir où la languette repliée tombe stp?



j'ai pris ce bracelet en LARGE ( justement il me semble que ce bracelet existe uniquement pour les boitier 42mm ) .

voici 2 photos pour te faire une idée :


----------



## alfatech (10 Juillet 2015)

abdouul a dit:


> j'ai pris ce bracelet en LARGE ( justement il me semble que ce bracelet existe uniquement pour les boitier 42mm ) .
> 
> voici 2 photos pour te faire une idée :



Ok merci, il existe 2 longueurs sur ce bracelet, donc tu as pris le plus long?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Juillet 2015)

Je l'ai pris sur Aliexpress pour 6 fois moins cher que le produit Apple...


----------



## Gone (10 Novembre 2015)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un tour de poignet qui fait environ 157mm, je me suis rendu dans un AS pour essayer mais je suis'encore bien perdu, 38 ou 42 ? 
En essayant la 42 cela me paraissait pus confortable et plus lisible mais c'est vrai que cela fait un poil gros sur mon poignet alors que la 38 me paraissait certes plus petite mais'aussi plus équilibré sur moi ... 

Une 38mm sur un poignet de 157 ça vous semble cohérant ?


Après concernant la couleur la aussi gros doute,  car je compte avoir un bracelet "classique" pour sortir ou moins me faire remarqué et un autre plus flashy genre orange pour le sport ou pour le fun aussi, après je me demande qu'est ce qui se marie le mieux avec un bracelet orange ou bleu ciel et un bracelet noir, le cadran argent ou le cadran noir? 

Merci par avance et bonne soirée


----------



## Vanton (11 Novembre 2015)

J'ai un poignet de 16 en gros, et j'ai moi aussi hésité, à l'époque du lancement, entre 38 et 42mm.

Ça dépend de ta morphologie et de tes goûts... On avait trouvé une astuce sur un site US de mémoire : pose une carte bleue à plat sur ton poignet. Si ton poignet dépasse franchement de la carte, prends plutôt une 42. Si ton poignet est très inférieur à la largeur de la carte, prends plutôt une 38. Si ton poignet fait à peu près la largeur de la carte, tu as le choix.

Sur mon poignet la 38 était un poil petite et la 42 un poil trop grosse mais à l'usage l'écran plus grand était tellement plus confortable que ça a fait la différence. En plus le bracelet qui me plaisait n'existait qu'en 42... 

Ensuite pour les coloris... Personnellement j'attache énormément d'importance aux détails et les éléments métalliques argent sur la grande majorité des bracelets me choquent quand ils sont mis sur un boîtier gris sidéral... Mais d'autres ici n'en ont eu cure. C'est une question de sensibilité aux détails avant tout. 

Le pire que j'ai pu tester d'ailleurs c'était le bracelet gris sable à clou or rose installé sur ma watch en inox... Ce clou or rose me dérangeait au plus haut point.


----------



## adixya (11 Novembre 2015)

Poignet de 17 cm, dès que j'ai essayé la 42mm en magasin, j'ai fait un rejet immédiat, beaucoup trop gros.
La 38 mm est parfaite en revanche, j'ai adhéré immédiatement, c'est ravissant, discret, malgré la surface tactile plus réduite et l'autonomie également plus réduite, mais la 42 mm, ça faisait comme si j'avais une de ces montres casio de collégiens avec calculatrice, c'était juste pas possible.

En magasin ça m'a aussi aidé pour d'autres choses : j'étais partant pour le bracelet boucle moderne et une fois essayé, il était beaucoup trop fin et féminin, ça n'allait pas du tout (au final heureusement pour mon budget vu le prix...).

Pour les coloris, c'est toujours un déchirement d'avoir à trancher chez Apple que ce soit pour l'ipad ou l'iphone, et sur la watch, c'est pareil, j'ai du passer deux bonnes heures scotché à la table de présentation pour me faire une idée que j'ai ensuite laissée murir. Au final, j'ai pris la gris sidéral, sans trop savoir ce qui a fait pencher la balance, mais bon, j'aurais pu tout aussi bien prendre l'aluminium que j'en aurais été enchanté de toute façon je pense. Ah si, en fait, je pense que ce qui m'a décidé c'est le souvenir d'une photo sur ce forum de la gris sidéral avec le bracelet à boudins noir, et je me souviens que je trouvais cette configuration extrêmement réussie.
Il n'y a pas de bracelet à boudins chez Apple en 38 mm, mais les chinois en vendent une version tout-à-fait satisfaisante pour une trentaine d'euros. C'est mon bracelet de prédilection. Je l'ai en noir, mais je viens de commander le marron clair (≈ gris sable ?) et le rouge.

La seule petite frustration, et qui peut peut-être t'aider dans ta prise de décision, c'est que, à chaque fois que j'achète un nouveau bracelet en cuir ou autre qui a quasiment systématiquement des attaches couleur inox par défaut, je dois commander en plus des attaches gris sidéral en chine (5 euros fdp compris sur amazon par le vendeur bluebeach) pour les remplacer, car comme vanton, les attaches inox sur boitier gris sidéral, ça me heurte un peu les yeux...

Et comme j'ai beaucoup de bracelets (aucun officiel à part le sport noir fourni avec la watch), ça fait beaucoup d'attaches à commander en plus des bracelets en soi, alors que ça n'aurait pas été le cas avec la watch gris clair.
Quoi qu'en écrivant ça, je me demande si l'acier inox des boucles se marrie si bien que ça avec l'aluminium mat de la watch gris clair...

Mais j'adore ma gris sidéral, mais je pense que j'aurais adoré ma watch gris clair de la même façon si je m'étais décidé pour cette version.


----------



## Gone (11 Novembre 2015)

Après avoir fais le test de la cb j'ai le poignet qui fait environ la taille de la carte virtuelle légèrement moins, du coup j'ai craqué pour le modèle 38mm en noir mais j'avais pas pensé à la couleur des attaches ... c'est vraiment choquant vous avez des photos ?


----------



## Vanton (12 Novembre 2015)

Moi je trouve ça totalement abominable mais quand on voit les annonces sur le bon coin y a visiblement plein de gens qui trouvent ça très acceptable... [emoji1]

Il y avait des photos dans une rubrique du forum, mais je ne sais plus du tout laquelle par contre...


----------



## adixya (13 Novembre 2015)

En gros voila :









Certes, mes attaches sont plus noires que gris sidéral, mais c'est déjà un gros progrès je pense...


----------



## Vanton (15 Novembre 2015)

C'est déjà un gros progrès en effet... Ça se voit mais ça saute pas aux yeux


----------



## Macounette (26 Décembre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Si c'était moi, je prendrais une watch 38mm avec le bracelet cuir rose pâle. Superbe


Et bien voilà, le Père Noël a déposé une AW sport sous le sapin.  Le Père Noël étant un mec, et très méthodique qui plus est, il a pris conseil auprès d'ami(e)s qui possèdent déjà le bijou; or, la seule fille dans le tas recommandant une 42mm, c'est donc une 42 mm que j'ai reçue. Elle me va plutôt bien, je ne la trouve pas trop grande, elle est très agréable à porter. Comme je ne suis pas une petite menue toute fluette, elle ne fait pas trop grand non plus.
Autre avantage pour mes yeux qui prennent de l'âge, l'écran plus grand, plus agréable à lire.

Pour le bracelet, c'est un bracelet sport blanc qui va très bien avec la coque blanche de mon iPhone... mais je pense en changer pour un bracelet plus élégant plus tard.


----------



## thierryk29 (26 Décembre 2015)

bonjour 
j ai acheter une classique 42 avec bracelet milanais 
j en suis assez satisfait mai je pense qu il s agit quand meme d un gadget
le deux principales utilisations ( pour l instant) sont le compte à rebours et lecture des sms

thierry


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

thierryk29 a dit:


> bonjour
> j ai acheter une classique 42 avec bracelet milanais
> j en suis assez satisfait mai je pense qu il s agit quand meme d un gadget
> le deux principales utilisations ( pour l instant) sont le compte à rebours et lecture des sms
> ...


C'est effectivement un gadget, comme le téléphone portable, le GPS ou la voiture...

Ça rend quand même de nombreux services, ne serait ce que pour suivre son activité physique, son alimentation...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

thierryk29 a dit:


> bonjour
> j ai acheter une classique 42 avec bracelet milanais
> j en suis assez satisfait mai je pense qu il s agit quand meme d un gadget
> le deux principales utilisations ( pour l instant) sont le compte à rebours et lecture des sms
> ...



Je suis de ton avis c'est assez Gadget quand meme


----------



## NestorK (26 Décembre 2015)

thierryk29 a dit:


> bonjour
> j ai acheter une classique 42 avec bracelet milanais
> j en suis assez satisfait mai je pense qu il s agit quand meme d un gadget
> le deux principales utilisations ( pour l instant) sont le compte à rebours et lecture des sms
> ...



A te lire, c'est donc au moins aussi gadget qu'une montre simple, objet établi dont ne personne ne doute de l'utilité et que perso j'utilise depuis mes 10 ans (ma première flic flac ). 

C'est pas si mal !


----------



## Vanton (26 Décembre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Et bien voilà, le Père Noël a déposé une AW sport sous le sapin.  Le Père Noël étant un mec, et très méthodique qui plus est, il a pris conseil auprès d'ami(e)s qui possèdent déjà le bijou; or, la seule fille dans le tas recommandant une 42mm, c'est donc une 42 mm que j'ai reçue. Elle me va plutôt bien, je ne la trouve pas trop grande, elle est très agréable à porter. Comme je ne suis pas une petite menue toute fluette, elle ne fait pas trop grand non plus.
> Autre avantage pour mes yeux qui prennent de l'âge, l'écran plus grand, plus agréable à lire.
> 
> Pour le bracelet, c'est un bracelet sport blanc qui va très bien avec la coque blanche de mon iPhone... mais je pense en changer pour un bracelet plus élégant plus tard.


Il a radiné le père noël non... ? [emoji6] Il est passé d'une classique en cuir à 850€ à une sport à 450€... 

C'est un peu dommage pour la compatibilité avec les autres bracelets de la gamme. La classique propose un choix plus large. 

Mais ça reste un chouette cadeau ! [emoji4]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Il a radiné le père noël non... ? [emoji6] Il est passé d'une classique en cuir à 850€ à une sport à 450€...
> 
> C'est un peu dommage pour la compatibilité avec les autres bracelets de la gamme. La classique propose un choix plus large.
> 
> Mais ça reste un chouette cadeau ! [emoji4]


Tous les bracelets sont compatibles avec tous les modèles... Donc pas de stress!


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Il a radiné le père noël non... ? [emoji6] Il est passé d'une classique en cuir à 850€ à une sport à 450€...


A sa décharge, le Père Noël n'était pas au courant de mes préférences de l'époque [emoji6] qui entre-temps ont évolué.... pour la watch classique, j'attendrai la 2 ! [emoji1]


----------



## Vanton (27 Décembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Tous les bracelets sont compatibles avec tous les modèles... Donc pas de stress!


Je parlais évidemment de compatibilité esthétique, puisqu'aucune limite technique n'existe, comme tu as eu raison de le rappeler !


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je parlais évidemment de compatibilité esthétique, puisqu'aucune limite technique n'existe, comme tu as eu raison de le rappeler !


Et c'est bien comme cela que je l'avais compris  
Effectivement, les bracelets en cuir avec les attaches en inox ça le fait moyen sur un boîtier alu. 
Ceci dit, j'ai lu quelque part sur ce forum (dans le topic des bracelets peut-être?) qu'on peut acheter des attaches séparément…

… bref, mon AW je la vois plus ludique qu'élégante (j'ai d'autres montres pour les moments mondains  ) donc les bracelets en fluoroélastomère ne me dérangent pas, d'autant moins que leur finition est impeccable...


----------



## Vanton (27 Décembre 2015)

Et ils sont très agréables à porter qui plus est


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Et ils sont très agréables à porter qui plus est


Exactement


----------



## Skymywife (2 Janvier 2016)

Ai une 38 sport noire va bien et pas chère


----------



## Le docteur (28 Novembre 2016)

Avec des poignets de 20 cm on a encore le choix ?


----------



## fousfous (29 Novembre 2016)

J'ai une 42mm et un poignet de 18 cm


----------



## CounterSpy_p (30 Novembre 2016)

Avec 20 cm je pense quand même qu'il faut une 42 mm ? Après, il faut essayer. Il n'y a que comme ça qu'on puisse bien voir ce que ça donne.
Moi j'ai un poignet d'à peine 15 cm .. je m'étais dit que j'allais prendre une 42, écran plus grand, meilleure autonomie. Et puis 4 mm, c'est pas grand chose. Au final, ça me faisait un gros pavé sur la poignet, c'était vraiment pas top ! La 38 était la taille parfaite, c'est celle que j'ai choisi.
Sur ce coup là, je trouve qu'Apple à vu juste de proposer sa montre en deux tailles


----------



## Le docteur (30 Novembre 2016)

J'ai pu tester la version 38. Elle ma paru petite (mais ça serait tout à fait portable). Je ne parviens pas à visualiser pour la 42. 
J'ai testé une Zenwatch d'Asus, à côté, là ça m'a paru énorme, et il me semblait que c'était à peu près les dimensions d'une Apple Watch.


----------



## CounterSpy_p (30 Novembre 2016)

J'ai regardé les tailles, la Zenwatch est nettement plus grande qu'une Apple Watch 42 mm


----------



## Le docteur (30 Novembre 2016)

Je n'avais pas trouvé, faut dire que je m'y perds un peu dans leurs mesures différentes. 
C'est rassurant, parce que la ZenWatch était vraiment énorme. 
Comme l'Apple Watch faisait franchement petite, je peux espérer que ça ne déborde pas.


----------



## CounterSpy_p (1 Décembre 2016)

Quand on regarde les photos comparatives avec l'Apple Watch, c'est clair que la Zenwatch est mastoc ! Et un poil plus grosse qu'une Moto 360.
L'Apple Watch de 42 mm que j'avais essayé ne débordait pas en tout cas, mais ça faisait trop gros à mon poignet et pas joli


----------



## Le docteur (1 Décembre 2016)

Oui, je viens de la tester. Ca ne déborde pas du tout. Je pense que c'est la bonne taille.
Déjà c'est vite réglé pour la 38 que j'ai essayée (une sport avec bracelet blanc) : je n'ai pas de cran disponible pour la mettre à mon poignet.
Maintenant, si je me lance il reste à trouver la couleur et le bracelet (sport ou nylon). Personnellement j'aimais bien la dorée avec bracelet nylon marron. Ou alors je prends un bracelet de base et je le remplace par un bracelet cuir direct.


----------



## CounterSpy_p (5 Décembre 2016)

Alors oui, ça doit être la bonne taille.
Ce que j'ai surtout fait, c'est de cibler le type de boitier. En l'occurence, je privilégiais les boitiers alu pour une question de budget. Au départ, je m'orientais sur un modèle alu clair avec le bracelet sport blanc. Après réflexion, le blanc est moins passe partout que le noir. Je ne mettrais pas toujours le bracelet sport, j'ai envie d'alterner avec un bracelet cuir marron.
Pour avoir fait quelques essais et vu quelques résultats à droite à gauche, le boitier en alu noir s'accorde mieux avec le bracelet cuir, à mon goût. Donc j'ai choisi ce boîtier là


----------



## themasck83 (11 Décembre 2016)

je n'aime pas les grosses montre , j'ai pris une 38mm et je suis embêté car j'ai un soigné de 19 cm , du coup je ne peux  pas utiliser certains bracelets


----------



## Le docteur (12 Décembre 2016)

Finalement j'ai pris un boîtier doré + bracelet nylon marron. Je l'ai vu en 38, elle passe bien. Pas de raison que ça devienne moche en 42.  C'est d'ailleurs étonnant pour le 38 parce qu'elle ne semble pas disponible dans cette taille. J'en ai conclu que pour Apple, cette combinaison était jugée "masculine" malgré le doré. Les montres, je les préfère dans des dominantes marron que noires. 
M... ! Je le suis auto-signalé :0


----------



## rodrigue7800 (25 Février 2017)

38mm trop petit que le 42 mm est grande mais conseil 42mm


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2018)

Pour un poignet de 17 CM. que conseillez vous? c'est pour un cadeau ( une série 3 )


----------



## cillab (27 Décembre 2018)

moi je dirais  38 car 17 cms c'est pour une jeune fille   mon tour de poignet  fait 20 et je suis au dernier trous
bonnes fétes mon cher JURA


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2018)

cillab a dit:


> moi je dirais  38 car 17 cms c'est pour une jeune fille   mon tour de poignet  fait 20 et je suis au dernier trous
> bonnes fétes mon cher JURA


Non c'est pour un homme 

Bonne fête a toi aussi


----------



## Dead head (27 Décembre 2018)

Mon tour de poignet fait 17 cm. J'ai choisi une Apple Watch série 4 de 44 mm. Pour la série 3, 42 mm devrait convenir. Mais c'est aussi une question de goût.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2018)

Oui pas facile de choisir surtout pour offrir


----------



## Dead head (27 Décembre 2018)

Sachant que tu peux retourner la montre durant les deux semaines qui suivent l'achat (si je ne me trompe pas), tu pourras facilement rectifier le tir si ton choix n'est pas le meilleur.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2018)

Dead head a dit:


> Sachant que tu peux retourner la montre durant les deux semaines qui suivent l'achat (si je ne me trompe pas), tu pourras facilement rectifier le tir si ton choix n'est pas le meilleur.


C'est vrai , mais offrir et reprendre le cadeau , j'aime pas trop , mais c'est vrai que cette solution est pratique 
merci


----------



## Dead head (27 Décembre 2018)

Bonne fête !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2018)

Dead head a dit:


> Bonne fête !


Merci de mème


----------



## Vanton (30 Décembre 2018)

Pour ma part, je n’ai plus le chiffre exact en tête mais je crois que mon poignet fait dans les 16 ou 17cm. Et j’ai porté une 42mm pendant 4 ans.

C’est moins la circonférence du poignet que sa largeur qui compte en réalité... À l’époque on avait évoqué un test à la carte bleue ! [emoji1] Si le poignet dépasse de la carte posée dessus : 42. Si la carte dépasse du poignet : 38. Si la carte et le poignet font la même largeur : 38 ou 42 au choix. Mais c’est avant tout une affaire de goûts personnels. Certains n’aiment pas les grosses montres, d’autres les adorent...

J’avais testé 38 (c’était joli) mais j’avais choisi 42 (c’était plus pratique). Je sais qu’aujourd’hui je veux une 40mm. Testée et approuvée. L’écran (et donc le confort) d’une 42 dans le format  d’une 38, c’est le choix optimal pour nos petits poignets.


----------

